# Size 24-26?



## Dollface

Hello! :hi:
I saw a thread about plus sized bumps, and although I'm enjoying stalking the lovelies there :blush: I really would like to hear from larger women. Here in the US, I know a size 16 will get you considered plus size. :growlmad: But it really isn't. I'm looking for PLUS SIZE ladies, I'm talking size 24 and up BEFORE their bumps popped out. Anyone? I was a size 24 when I got preg, and am afraid my belly will just hang down the front and not look even remotely like a bump, so any hopeful pics of "fat mommies" are sooo welcome. Thanks for endulging me...:hugs:


----------



## ttcfirstbb

I was a size 22-24 pre pregnancy. I'll see if I can get my DH to take sum pix of me later. I definitely still have a B bump but with the right clothes it looks perfectly D!


----------



## ErinRae

Hey I was a 28 before pregnancy with this one....I have the same fear as I am much more...HANGY!? In the lower abdomin these days... I had a nice round bump with my son... 4 years ago but gained alot and then lost alot while in between so I have alot of hangy stuff...haha I should find a pick of when i was preggo with my son for you... I was a 26 with him before I got knocked up! :)


----------



## ErinRae

Found them!! HAHA 1st one is 8 months preggo about Thanksgiving time 2006, 2nd is Jan 3rd, the day I was induced, had him the 4th....I LOOK LIKE BUTT IN THESE PICS! :( 
https://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n492/KrisErin21608/8monthsprego.jpg
https://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n492/KrisErin21608/preggowkaden.jpg


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi hun , i am a 22-24 top and 28 trousers pre preg 

i have a B shaped bump, its got less B like as ive gone on, ive got no bump photos :blush:

well i have birds eye one that makes it look like a proper bump :rofl:


----------



## ErinRae

And Yes, I did only have one shirt that fit me! HAHA


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ErinRae said:


> And Yes, I did only have one shirt that fit me! HAHA

fab pics xx

im the same i have to go to the hospital twice a week and i am wearing the same two tops everytime i go :rofl:


----------



## ErinRae

HAHA Thats how I was with my son and i'm getting that way with my current pregnancy and I'm only 14 weeks.... everything I have is tight since I bought smaller clothes after losing weight and now I'm waiting for summer because I know my tanktops will fit...they area all flowy type and I have tons of sun dresses! :)


----------



## FEDup1981

Im a size 24 and this is my bump at 20weeks! Hate pics of myself, but good to see a thread of REAL plus size women!!
 



Attached Files:







Image0163.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 51


----------



## ErinRae

When I was around 20 weeks with my son it started to get hard on the TOP of my belly area...and eventually dropped down!! :) It is nice to see some REAL plus sized ladies !:)


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i agree i love seeing threads about real plus size ladies !

i will try and get my first ever "bump" pic


----------



## Palestrina

Dollface said:


> Hello! :hi:
> Here in the US, I know a size 16 will get you considered plus size. :growlmad: But it really isn't. :

We size 14-16 ladies get discriminated from every side. Skinny people call us plus size and heavier people call us skinnies. Well believe you me, when you can't squeeze into regular clothing but are swimming in plus sized clothing it's not so much fun either. I definitely consider myself plus size.

:cry:


----------



## Jenna_1980

I was a 20 before I got pregnant - my avatar pic is at 20 weeks! I'm bigger now for sure!


----------



## Pixie2320

I was 22 pre-preg, I'll try and take a bump pic tonight ( what little there is of actual baby bump at this point :) )


----------



## Braven05

:hi: 22/24 top here pre-pregnancy. I am 5'4" and weigh 294 lbs. I used to be 360 lbs and lost weight down to 230 lbs then gained loads, pre pregnancy. I also hate that I won't ever have a cute little bump, but ErinRae, can definitely see it, so thats reassuring. At 15 weeks I see no change at all. Can't wait to have a baby bump!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Palestrina said:


> Dollface said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :hi:
> Here in the US, I know a size 16 will get you considered plus size. :growlmad: But it really isn't. :
> 
> We size 14-16 ladies get discriminated from every side. Skinny people call us plus size and heavier people call us skinnies. Well believe you me, when you can't squeeze into regular clothing but are swimming in plus sized clothing it's not so much fun either. I definitely consider myself plus size.
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

i just said this to my husband, i said i was happy to see another plus plus size thread but i said that ladies that are in the 14-16 size range are skinny minnies to us but still consider themselves plus size

i agree ur kind of the plus size grey area :hugs:


----------



## ErinRae

Braven05 said:


> :hi: 22/24 top here pre-pregnancy. I am 5'4" and weigh 294 lbs. I used to be 360 lbs and lost weight down to 230 lbs then gained loads, pre pregnancy. I also hate that I won't ever have a cute little bump, but ErinRae, can definitely see it, so thats reassuring. At 15 weeks I see no change at all. Can't wait to have a baby bump!

haha Yeah that was my pregnancy before.... he is now 4...and I was smaller... So HOPEFULLY I get a nice round bump this time too! :)


----------



## ErinRae

Palestrina said:


> Dollface said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :hi:
> Here in the US, I know a size 16 will get you considered plus size. :growlmad: But it really isn't. :
> 
> We size 14-16 ladies get discriminated from every side. Skinny people call us plus size and heavier people call us skinnies. Well believe you me, when you can't squeeze into regular clothing but are swimming in plus sized clothing it's not so much fun either. I definitely consider myself plus size.
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

I know what you feel like my sis and mom are in your size and its hard for them, I consider them small and then they find clothes at "big people" stores and they feel bad!! But I would be happy as hell finding clothes at a regular store which will never happen because you know the bigger you are the harder it is to find clothes!! :( You can have love from both sides! :) :hugs:


----------



## Dollface

Such beautiful ladies!! Gives me some new found hope in a bump! I have a B right now too, and am getting excited knowing others had a B and got a proper D! Thanks girls!!


----------



## CamoQueen

You ladies look fabulous, great bumps!


----------



## phoebe

Dollface said:


> Hello! :hi:
> I saw a thread about plus sized bumps, and although I'm enjoying stalking the lovelies there :blush: I really would like to hear from larger women. Here in the US, I know a size 16 will get you considered plus size. :growlmad: But it really isn't. I'm looking for PLUS SIZE ladies, I'm talking size 24 and up BEFORE their bumps popped out. Anyone? I was a size 24 when I got preg, and am afraid my belly will just hang down the front and not look even remotely like a bump, so any hopeful pics of "fat mommies" are sooo welcome. Thanks for endulging me...:hugs:

Hi dollface, 
I was a 24/26 before pregnancy, have had a relatively smooth pregnancy so far (fxd!!) Is it ok to join ur thread please?? I will upload a bump piccy in a mo xx Have a happy and healthy to all xxx Hugs :hugs:


----------



## Dollface

phoebe said:


> Dollface said:
> 
> 
> Hello! :hi:
> I saw a thread about plus sized bumps, and although I'm enjoying stalking the lovelies there :blush: I really would like to hear from larger women. Here in the US, I know a size 16 will get you considered plus size. :growlmad: But it really isn't. I'm looking for PLUS SIZE ladies, I'm talking size 24 and up BEFORE their bumps popped out. Anyone? I was a size 24 when I got preg, and am afraid my belly will just hang down the front and not look even remotely like a bump, so any hopeful pics of "fat mommies" are sooo welcome. Thanks for endulging me...:hugs:
> 
> Hi dollface,
> I was a 24/26 before pregnancy, have had a relatively smooth pregnancy so far (fxd!!) Is it ok to join ur thread please?? I will upload a bump piccy in a mo xx Have a happy and healthy to all xxx Hugs :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh honey, please join! :thumbup: I LOVE hearing from other "fat mommies"! ( I hope that don't offend anyone.:blush:) I am so thankful that there are other larger lovelies out there willing to share their stories and bumps with me! When I finally pop out a bump, I'm gonna post LOTS of pics!:wacko: Lol!


----------



## Kittee

I'm a 18 before baby and even I have a B bump. :) With my first child it remained a B shaped bump until about 28 weeks too. =(

I did not lose all of the baby weight before this one so I have a nice "flesh apron" that hangs down below my bump. I'm definitely still a B bump right now.


----------



## phoebe

19 weeks





21 weeks


----------



## Braven05

Kittee said:


> I'm a 18 before baby and even I have a B bump. :) With my first child it remained a B shaped bump until about 28 weeks too. =(
> 
> I did not lose all of the baby weight before this one so I have a nice "flesh apron" that hangs down below my bump. I'm definitely still a B bump right now.

Thats what I hate - the apron...I wear my pants below mine, I don't know why, just always have...and I hate when I go to the doctor and he has to ask me to "hold my belly up" lol I think its going to keep me from getting a bump though


----------



## Tommee

Thank you for this thread please keep it going, it's good to know that I'm not alone in this. When I was pregnant with DS I was a size UK 18 and BMI of 30 all was well & I had a lovely neat bump. I since put weight on & now a size UK 22 and BMI of 38 I have a round bump at the top but not a great lower stomach what do they call it apron hang. I will get some bump photos done to share, thanks to those that already have.


----------



## Blue12

Love this thread. I will share one day soon hopefully. Right now I have yet to gain any weight, I am wearing all my same clothes and have NO bump. I am a size 18.


----------



## Joda

I'm a (UK) size 22, 24 if I want some baggyness.
Haven't got any bump pictures yet, waiting for my B to become a D! Its getting there, its definitely popped out a bit in the last couple of weeks


----------



## Dollface

You girls ROCK!! I'm so happy you want this thread! Keep the pics coming, please! "Jump out with your bump out!!"


----------



## Braven05

lol


----------



## babywanted

I'm curious where any of the US ladies are finding plus size maternity clothes. Where i live we have no stores that sell maternity clothes other than thrift shops so that basically leaves me buying online.


----------



## Bebe1

Motherhood Maternity is great. I wear a much smaller size in maternity clothes than I normally would. They have decent sales/clearance items too.


----------



## lozzy21

I was a uk 22 pre pregnancy and had a very noticeable bump at 35 weeks when she was born.

This was about 9 hours before she was born.

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_0854.jpg


----------



## babywanted

Bebe1 said:


> Motherhood Maternity is great. I wear a much smaller size in maternity clothes than I normally would. They have decent sales/clearance items too.

I know there's an outlet for them not too too far from me so maybe i'll check it out some weekend. Thanks!


----------



## torch2010

I am so glad I found this post. I had my daughter in 2003 at neat size 16/18 and now pregnant with number 3 at a size 24/26


----------



## bigbellydmama

I am SO happy I found this thread. I am a plus size expectant mama. Im so worried that I wont look prenant just fat! I am also worried about where to buy clothes. I was a 24-26 prior to getting "knocked up" :) now I am wearing size 28 pants and they are tight. I am only gaining weight around my middle. Im 15 weeks pregnant. Does this sound normal to the other ladies out there?


----------



## Dollface

bigbellydmama said:


> I am SO happy I found this thread. I am a plus size expectant mama. Im so worried that I wont look prenant just fat! I am also worried about where to buy clothes. I was a 24-26 prior to getting "knocked up" :) now I am wearing size 28 pants and they are tight. I am only gaining weight around my middle. Im 15 weeks pregnant. Does this sound normal to the other ladies out there?

:flower: I'm in the same boat! I seem to be getting a large "spare tire" around my midsection, making my belly a LARGE B bump, and I just want a D! :dohh: I did luck into so great maternity clothes at Sears, tho. Leggings and jogging pants were my staple, then I found the plus size stuff there. Wish there was more to choose from tho.:growlmad:


----------



## ErinRae

I've been in sweat pants and stuff... summer will be easier because I wear alot of sun dresses and leggings with long shirts. Maternity clothes at motherhood are great but SOME run small!! :( Also EBAY IS GREAT!


----------



## whit.

I bought my first 2 items at Burlington Coat Factory :)


----------



## ErinRae

whit. said:


> I bought my first 2 items at Burlington Coat Factory :)

What size do they go up to!?


----------



## whit.

I am not sure. :( I'm not size 24-26, but pre-pregnancy I was a size 12, which is considered to be 'plus size'. I might be able to look at the website to see.

All of you ladies have beautiful bumps, btw!!


----------



## ErinRae

whit. said:


> I am not sure. :( I'm not size 24-26, but pre-pregnancy I was a size 12, which is considered to be 'plus size'. I might be able to look at the website to see.
> 
> All of you ladies have beautiful bumps, btw!!



I don't even have a bump this time around yet, just getting bigger...haha you skinny little thing, I checked online, nothing for me! :( Thanks though! :)


----------



## heyyady

I was a 20-22 before- now I'm a planet :lol: This picture is actually a few weeks old- from 20 weeks. I'm MUCH bigger now but this is about what a full term should look like- Of course, there are two in there... But I have quite the sag in the front normally- it just filled in :)


----------



## Tommee

Can I ask what clothes are you going to be all wearing this Summer here in the UK? I really struggled last Summer with been a size 22 I promised myself that I would diet for this Summer but got a lovely BFP instead  so the diet is on hold.


----------



## MoonMelody

whit. said:


> I am not sure. :( I'm not size 24-26, but pre-pregnancy I was a size 12, which is considered to be 'plus size'. I might be able to look at the website to see.
> 
> All of you ladies have beautiful bumps, btw!!

Same! I was a UK size 12 (US 10) pre-preg, and am just about having to buy size 14 (US 12) clothes now. My pre-preg weight was 10.11 stone (152 pounds). By my NT scan at 12 weeks 5 days, I'd put on 6.6 pounds, and my BMI had gone up to 27.7! Doctor gave me some guilt.


----------



## Gemie

Hiya I'm a UK size 26 though I've lost a bit of weight this pregnancy due to feeling sick and constant food aversions.
Here's my 32 week bump xx

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5098/5498873737_4bf9e25725.jpg


----------



## whit.

MoonMelody said:


> whit. said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure. :( I'm not size 24-26, but pre-pregnancy I was a size 12, which is considered to be 'plus size'. I might be able to look at the website to see.
> 
> All of you ladies have beautiful bumps, btw!!
> 
> Same! I was a UK size 12 (US 10) pre-preg, and am just about having to buy size 14 (US 12) clothes now. My pre-preg weight was 10.11 stone (152 pounds). By my NT scan at 12 weeks 5 days, I'd put on 6.6 pounds, and my BMI had gone up to 27.7! Doctor gave me some guilt.Click to expand...

My dr told me she didn't want me to gain any weight through the pregnancy. Easy for her to say, she's 100lbs soaking wet!! She's been satisfied with me so far though, I lost 8lbs last month (I go every 4 weeks) just due to eating better and of course, morning (or in my case, ALL DAY) sickness! Now that I'm eating and keeping everything down I have to keep a closer eye on what I'm eating. :dohh::haha:


----------



## Joda

Gemie said:


> Hiya I'm a UK size 26 though I've lost a bit of weight this pregnancy due to feeling sick and constant food aversions.
> Here's my 32 week bump xx
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5098/5498873737_4bf9e25725.jpg

Gorgeous bump! Love the jumper your wearing, wheres it from?


----------



## Glowbug

Ok ok I'm not suppose to be here lol
I am not pregnant! Haha! But I am a size 24 and am ALL smiles from reading through this thread and what beautiful pregnant ladies you are
HI eRIn!! :)

my friend on here introduced me to this thread to give me a bit of hope since everyone has told me it is basically impossible for me to concieve until I lose 30+ pounds. 

Do u mind if I ask. Did you guys have to lose weight to get pregnant or did it just happen for you? I'm going on about 15 months TTC an am having more crying fits than normal hahah wondering If it will ever happen!

Sorry to barge in ;) I know I'm not a part of the club yet. But I appreciate your thread. And much love for you girls :)


----------



## Glowbug

I <3 you pheobe. You are sooo sweet :)


----------



## heyyady

Glowbug- as a matter of fact, I GAINED about 25 lbs right before I got pregnant! but I do know that different bodies react differently- so if you haven't tried loosing a bit, maybe give it a shot? It's my theory that it's not the weight gone that does it, it's the boost of confidence we feel! :lol: when I go pregnant with my previous two it was right after loosing a bunch :)

Here's my new bump picture- Me on the right and my girlfriend due in May on the Left :) 
27 weeks 4 days


----------



## Palestrina

Glowbug said:


> Ok ok I'm not suppose to be here lol
> I am not pregnant! Haha! But I am a size 24 and am ALL smiles from reading through this thread and what beautiful pregnant ladies you are
> HI eRIn!! :)
> 
> my friend on here introduced me to this thread to give me a bit of hope since everyone has told me it is basically impossible for me to concieve until I lose 30+ pounds.
> 
> Do u mind if I ask. Did you guys have to lose weight to get pregnant or did it just happen for you? I'm going on about 15 months TTC an am having more crying fits than normal hahah wondering If it will ever happen!
> 
> Sorry to barge in ;) I know I'm not a part of the club yet. But I appreciate your thread. And much love for you girls :)

I hate to say this but yes I had to lose weight to get pregnant. I was originally 215lbs and trying to conceive for 2 yrs. Since my ovulation cycles were perfectly normal and all tests checked out fine my fertility specialist suggested I lose weight. I lost about 30lbs before I finally conceived. Of course there are other factors that normally contribute to infertility but none of those other factors seemed to apply to me, only weight seemed to make a difference. I can only speak my own experience and as you can see women who are much heavier than me on this thread were able to conceive so it's not an impossibility.


----------



## Braven05

I conceived at almost 300 lbs...I was getting ready to buckle down and start losing again when I found out I was pregnant. I thought it would help, because I've read even losing 5% of your body weight can help...but I guess I didn't need to. Everyone is different. I've been fluctuating now between 289 lbs and 294 lbs since getting pregnant.


----------



## kdea547

Being overweight can cause some hormonal imbalances, or worsen them. I had/have PCOS before conceiving and I lost about 20 lbs and took some supplements before I was able to get pregnant. I don't know if it was the weight loss that did it, but it certainly doesn't hurt to lose and can help you have an easier pregnancy.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Glowbug said:


> Ok ok I'm not suppose to be here lol
> I am not pregnant! Haha! But I am a size 24 and am ALL smiles from reading through this thread and what beautiful pregnant ladies you are
> HI eRIn!! :)
> 
> my friend on here introduced me to this thread to give me a bit of hope since everyone has told me it is basically impossible for me to concieve until I lose 30+ pounds.
> 
> Do u mind if I ask. Did you guys have to lose weight to get pregnant or did it just happen for you? I'm going on about 15 months TTC an am having more crying fits than normal hahah wondering If it will ever happen!
> 
> Sorry to barge in ;) I know I'm not a part of the club yet. But I appreciate your thread. And much love for you girls :)

Hey..Im not suppose to be here either. Im only 5 weeks pregnant. 

I am a size 24 and my weight is very high (330) and I'm 5'10. Its the largest Ive ever been so I've been kinda ignoring it :cry: 

I just wanted to let you know that I did not have to lose weight to get pregnant. My husband and I were going to try in a few months, so it was semi-unplanned. 

I'm also very happy to see this thread. One of the first things that came into mind is if I would really see a bump... 

Good luck!


----------



## rainbowgroove

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a41/cezzle/001-1.jpg

I put this up on the 3rd tri bump thread too, but here goes again :thumbup:

38 weeks - size 24 pre pregnancy. Looking rough from lack of sleep! 

Oh and I didn't have to lose any weight to get pg - my dd bf until she was 4 and as soon as she stopped I fell pg!

Ceri xx


----------



## Gemie

Joda said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Hiya I'm a UK size 26 though I've lost a bit of weight this pregnancy due to feeling sick and constant food aversions.
> Here's my 32 week bump xx
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5098/5498873737_4bf9e25725.jpg
> 
> Gorgeous bump! Love the jumper your wearing, wheres it from?Click to expand...

Thanks hun :)

I bought it from Evans last year lol xx


----------



## Risstron

I am a size 24/26 and still haven't quite got any sort of bump, yet I'm still just coming into the second tri. I've been pretty bloated for a few weeks and I thought maybe that was my bump but this morning I woke up and the bump-looking-thing was gone :haha:. I can't wait until I start showing (if I do). I wonder what it'll look like!? I'll post pictures when I'm further along.

Your bumps are gorgeous, btw!




Glowbug said:


> Ok ok I'm not suppose to be here lol
> I am not pregnant! Haha! But I am a size 24 and am ALL smiles from reading through this thread and what beautiful pregnant ladies you are
> HI eRIn!! :)
> 
> my friend on here introduced me to this thread to give me a bit of hope since everyone has told me it is basically impossible for me to concieve until I lose 30+ pounds.
> 
> Do u mind if I ask. Did you guys have to lose weight to get pregnant or did it just happen for you? I'm going on about 15 months TTC an am having more crying fits than normal hahah wondering If it will ever happen!
> 
> Sorry to barge in ;) I know I'm not a part of the club yet. But I appreciate your thread. And much love for you girls :)

Hi there! Pre-pregnancy I was a size 26. Before I got pregnant though, DH and I started eating a little healthier. No exercise or anything (I swear I'm allergic to it) but I lost one pant size (-ish as my pants got a lot looser and certain pants fit that were size 24, but not all.) 

Don't know if that had anything to do with it but with my ex-husband we had been trying for 10 months to conceive before I left him. I also have PCOS so I figured the odds were totally against me. I really think though, that it had less to do with my fertility and more to do with the ex-husband's.

With DH now, we tried for 1 month and I ended up pregnant. Try going to a fertility specialist for the two of you or have a consultation with one if possible. They can probably help you out more.


----------



## Dollface

I tried to get preg years ago, and it was a failure. I have since dropped some weight, but also been put on Metformin for diabetes. I read elsewhere on here that girls are given metformin to help regulate hormones so they will ovulate. maybe it was a combonation of the two for me, but we fell preg the first try with the donor this time! But I am still 24-26 before pregnancy, so it really just depends on the woman.


----------



## audrey

Size 22 here as well! I was down to a 20 (almost 18) before we got pregnant! I was hoping to lose more weight before baby burrowed in deep! But I'll take a baby over some skinny jeans anyday! As soon as I got a BFP I went from my *almost* 18 to 22 within 2 weeks! 

Oh well! My bumps always look like I'm 'pudgy' until 30+ weeks!
Here's a pic of me from DS back in 2009
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5060/5514074552_5220fb240b.jpg
5609_1181765021038_1135586543_30571192_166822_n by iamniknus, on Flickr


----------



## LaLaBelle

Glowbug said:


> Ok ok I'm not suppose to be here lol
> I am not pregnant! Haha! But I am a size 24 and am ALL smiles from reading through this thread and what beautiful pregnant ladies you are
> HI eRIn!! :)
> 
> my friend on here introduced me to this thread to give me a bit of hope since everyone has told me it is basically impossible for me to concieve until I lose 30+ pounds.
> 
> Do u mind if I ask. Did you guys have to lose weight to get pregnant or did it just happen for you? I'm going on about 15 months TTC an am having more crying fits than normal hahah wondering If it will ever happen!
> 
> Sorry to barge in ;) I know I'm not a part of the club yet. But I appreciate your thread. And much love for you girls :)

My (former) gyn told me that I would have a very hard time getting pregnant at my weight (260ish). So I freaked out and hubs and I started trying sooner than we were planning, because I wanted to be able to have lots of time to pursue fertility treatments. Prior to my gyn appointment and starting to try, I had lost about 20 pounds and then hit a plateau.

And then I got pregnant immediately.

So it's certainly not impossible to get pregnant at a higher weight. Good luck.


----------



## Glowbug

heyyady said:


> Glowbug- as a matter of fact, I GAINED about 25 lbs right before I got pregnant! but I do know that different bodies react differently- so if you haven't tried loosing a bit, maybe give it a shot? It's my theory that it's not the weight gone that does it, it's the boost of confidence we feel! :lol: when I go pregnant with my previous two it was right after loosing a bunch :)
> 
> Here's my new bump picture- Me on the right and my girlfriend due in May on the Left :)
> 27 weeks 4 days
> View attachment 178542

that is a fabulous picture ! Soo lovely! Thank you for the advise! I've lost 15 lbss. But can't seem to move down from there!!
Thank you so much for the advise! :)


----------



## Glowbug

Awee you sweet girls. I just read all your sweet thoughtful posts to me and I am overwhelmed with hope! :) I will continue trying to lose weight!!
God bless each one of you beautiful women and your sweet babies. I will come back when I get my bfp! Much love. Thank you for everything!


----------



## Gemie

Glowbug said:


> Ok ok I'm not suppose to be here lol
> I am not pregnant! Haha! But I am a size 24 and am ALL smiles from reading through this thread and what beautiful pregnant ladies you are
> HI eRIn!! :)
> 
> my friend on here introduced me to this thread to give me a bit of hope since everyone has told me it is basically impossible for me to concieve until I lose 30+ pounds.
> 
> Do u mind if I ask. Did you guys have to lose weight to get pregnant or did it just happen for you? I'm going on about 15 months TTC an am having more crying fits than normal hahah wondering If it will ever happen!
> 
> Sorry to barge in ;) I know I'm not a part of the club yet. But I appreciate your thread. And much love for you girls :)

Nope I didn't lose any weight before conceiving and we got preggo the second cycle after coming off the pill.
I got preggo with my ds 15 years ago on the second cycle too though I wasn't as big as I was when I conceived this time.

I've lost weight while being pregnant this time like I said above, but not before.

Hang in there... your time will come! x


----------



## bigbellydmama

whit. said:


> MoonMelody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whit. said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure. :( I'm not size 24-26, but pre-pregnancy I was a size 12, which is considered to be 'plus size'. I might be able to look at the website to see.
> 
> All of you ladies have beautiful bumps, btw!!
> 
> Same! I was a UK size 12 (US 10) pre-preg, and am just about having to buy size 14 (US 12) clothes now. My pre-preg weight was 10.11 stone (152 pounds). By my NT scan at 12 weeks 5 days, I'd put on 6.6 pounds, and my BMI had gone up to 27.7! Doctor gave me some guilt.Click to expand...
> 
> My dr told me she didn't want me to gain any weight through the pregnancy. Easy for her to say, she's 100lbs soaking wet!! She's been satisfied with me so far though, I lost 8lbs last month (I go every 4 weeks) just due to eating better and of course, morning (or in my case, ALL DAY) sickness! Now that I'm eating and keeping everything down I have to keep a closer eye on what I'm eating. :dohh::haha:Click to expand...


Wait - let me get this straight - Your doctor actually told you she didnt want you to gain weight at all through out your pregnancy? Even worse this is the time she encouraged you to lose weight? If it were me - Id be looking for a new doctor. Now is not the time to be "dieting" and it is unreasonable to think you wouldnt gain a pound. You have a baby growing inside of you. Even being severly obese (as I am) my doctor told me that 15-20 lbs would be a resonable amount to gain.


----------



## Dollface

bigbellydmama said:


> whit. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoonMelody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whit. said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure. :( I'm not size 24-26, but pre-pregnancy I was a size 12, which is considered to be 'plus size'. I might be able to look at the website to see.
> 
> All of you ladies have beautiful bumps, btw!!
> 
> Same! I was a UK size 12 (US 10) pre-preg, and am just about having to buy size 14 (US 12) clothes now. My pre-preg weight was 10.11 stone (152 pounds). By my NT scan at 12 weeks 5 days, I'd put on 6.6 pounds, and my BMI had gone up to 27.7! Doctor gave me some guilt.Click to expand...
> 
> My dr told me she didn't want me to gain any weight through the pregnancy. Easy for her to say, she's 100lbs soaking wet!! She's been satisfied with me so far though, I lost 8lbs last month (I go every 4 weeks) just due to eating better and of course, morning (or in my case, ALL DAY) sickness! Now that I'm eating and keeping everything down I have to keep a closer eye on what I'm eating. :dohh::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait - let me get this straight - Your doctor actually told you she didnt want you to gain weight at all through out your pregnancy? Even worse this is the time she encouraged you to lose weight? If it were me - Id be looking for a new doctor. Now is not the time to be "dieting" and it is unreasonable to think you wouldnt gain a pound. You have a baby growing inside of you. Even being severly obese (as I am) my doctor told me that 15-20 lbs would be a resonable amount to gain.Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!! What kind of doctor tells a pregnant woman to LOSE weight?! Especially when she isn't that overweight to begin with... I'd get a second opinion.:growlmad:


----------



## Dollface

So I had my gf take a bump shot cause she keeps telling me how she can see a bump, and I walk pregnant now, too. Lol! Here is my 21+2 week pic. Still a "B" bump, but working toward a "D". If I pull my jiggle up in front, it really shows the bump beneath. :haha:

https://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/doll_face28/100_5915.jpg


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Love this thread. With my first pregnancy two years ago, I lost weight and got pregnant. I hardly gained weight and looked as well as felt cute. This time around I started at a size 22 and I am just in second trimester, tried on my old maternity 2X clothes and they are TIGHT. I literally had to rush to buy 3x and the new maternity pants that are pantyhose type material on the belly are NOT holding my belly up. In fact they make the pants roll down. I miss the old cotton belly band on the maternity pants.

I've been searching second hand shops for the old maternity pants.

Another thing I'm sick of is having to go to the far back or be separated upstairs from the women OR buy online. For heavens sake, we pay MORE for our clothes we should be treated with respect and sensitivity. If I pay more for my plus size clothes I want to see style not crap!!

I haven't taken a bump pic this time because I dont see a bump yet, but like many of you I have that saggy pulp at the lower abdomen. After the baby, I'm going to try to work the heck out of my body to get rid of this added weight once the baby comes. Between the infertility meds and the exess insulin that turns into fat if it's not used, I just keep getting bigger and bigger and it's making me ticked off. As are the Dr.'s that seem to think all I do is eat all day when I have natural healthy foods in my home.:wacko:

Thanks again for this thread. It's nice not to feel alone. :thumbup:


----------



## MaisieJune

ErinRae, I haven't read the rest of the posts yet but saw your pictures first and wanted to say your bump looked lovely!


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies, 
i thought this thread had got lost in space, so glad to see it up and running again. Beautiful bump Doll face, i will have put another on here soon. I hope all is well with u girls and its nice to see u again xx:flower:


----------



## pbuggy2284

Mommy's Angel said:


> Love this thread. With my first pregnancy two years ago, I lost weight and got pregnant. I hardly gained weight and looked as well as felt cute. This time around I started at a size 22 and I am just in second trimester, tried on my old maternity 2X clothes and they are TIGHT. I literally had to rush to buy 3x and the new maternity pants that are pantyhose type material on the belly are NOT holding my belly up. In fact they make the pants roll down. I miss the old cotton belly band on the maternity pants.
> 
> I've been searching second hand shops for the old maternity pants.
> 
> Another thing I'm sick of is having to go to the far back or be separated upstairs from the women OR buy online. For heavens sake, we pay MORE for our clothes we should be treated with respect and sensitivity. If I pay more for my plus size clothes I want to see style not crap!!
> 
> I haven't taken a bump pic this time because I dont see a bump yet, but like many of you I have that saggy pulp at the lower abdomen. After the baby, I'm going to try to work the heck out of my body to get rid of this added weight once the baby comes. Between the infertility meds and the exess insulin that turns into fat if it's not used, I just keep getting bigger and bigger and it's making me ticked off. As are the Dr.'s that seem to think all I do is eat all day when I have natural healthy foods in my home.:wacko:
> 
> Thanks again for this thread. It's nice not to feel alone. :thumbup:

Hey im from upstate NY and you can get them at Target. Ive just looked online but im sure they have them instore too!


----------



## heyyady

I'm now 32 weeks as of today- and since I started off big AND am having twins, I have outgrown my 3x maternity clothes and am now reduced to one pair of leggings that barely stretch over and 2 mumu type dresses :/ Oh well, at least I'm not running around naked and scaring the neighbors yet! :haha:


----------



## ErinRae

I thought this thread had gotten lost in space as well!!! I have a couple pics somewhere... From 16 and 18 weeks, I am now 19 and will take a new pic. tmrw at 19+1 before my doctor appointment!!!! :) So excited to watch ya'll grow!!!!! !:)


----------



## pbuggy2284

:haha:Wish I could show my bump, but right now there isnt much baby in it..:haha: When did you gals start showing? Im so excited to actully feel a baby and not just a roll :happydance:


----------



## DueSeptember

Love this post...i dont have a bump but when i do i will post pics!!!!! <3


----------



## heyyady

These pictures were taken a day apart- before and after my 2nd one turned and dropped :)


----------



## DueSeptember

heyyady said:


> View attachment 190613
> 
> 
> These pictures were taken a day apart- before and after my 2nd one turned and dropped :)

AWWWWW!!! I Love them dresses!!! Where did you get them?


----------



## heyyady

lol- they're not supposed to be maternity- the pink one is a jammie top I bought at Mervyns YEARS ago, and the blue one is a walmart special for plus size- these pictures were taken this past Saturday and sunday- I just tried putting on the blue dress today and it's too tight :cry: I'm growing visibly every day now!


----------



## DueSeptember

heyyady said:


> lol- they're not supposed to be maternity- the pink one is a jammie top I bought at Mervyns YEARS ago, and the blue one is a walmart special for plus size- these pictures were taken this past Saturday and sunday- I just tried putting on the blue dress today and it's too tight :cry: I'm growing visibly every day now!

Awww!! I havent been shopping for maternity clothes because I still look the same and can still fit my regular clothes...I want some cute summer dresses though Hope I can find some!!!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I am loving this thread, I am a US sz 20, and just now am noticing a little more roundness and firmness up top (still all pudgy at the bottom lol). This is me today starting week 17!
https://i52.tinypic.com/n3qmvl.jpg
I'm glad to have a thread to post my pic on, I didn't on a lot of the other threads because most of the other bump/weight threads were tiny sz 4 women (nothing wrong with it, but I can't relate to it!)


----------



## ttcmikeandme

and one with the shirt pulled up (eeek my bathroom is messy!!)
https://i56.tinypic.com/nmfguo.jpg


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Wow! I'm so glad I found this thread! :flower: I'm a UK size 24/26 (think that's a 22/24 US) and have just found out that I'm pregnant with our second child :cloud9: I am the same size I was before my first pregnancy, gained about 15 pounds throughout, then returned to my pre-pregnancy weight after birth. My midwife was thrilled with that weight gain, she said it was sensible and healthy for me :thumbup: I'm hoping to cope as well again this time.

I'm so happy to have found gorgeous moms and moms-to-be who I can relate to :) You're all beautiful and your bumps are lovely! 

This is me at 31 weeks with Alyssa :) Excuse the state of me, I had no sleep :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Peanut 1 P.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mabelpye

I'm not a size 24-26, but was 14-16 on top, and 16-18 on the bottom pre-pregnancy - I absolutely love bump pics hehe I hope you don't mind me sharing mine?

This was at about 13-14 weeks (I really need to get a more updated picture) haha

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







12032011316.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xashleyx

ohhhh i love this thread! im a 22 on the bottom and a 24 on the top, i dont think i have a "bump" yet, i also have that hangy apron skin from having 2 c-sections which is horrible as i think its gonna make my bump not look like a bump :S


----------



## Purple_poppy

xashleyx said:


> ohhhh i love this thread! im a 22 on the bottom and a 24 on the top, i dont think i have a "bump" yet, i also have that hangy apron skin from having 2 c-sections which is horrible as i think its gonna make my bump not look like a bump :S

I was 325lbs and 5'3" when I had a c-section with my first son. I was very, large. Over 2 years I lost 135lbs, and have that apron of skin left over from being obese. I was just posting to tell you, that I was a size 12 when I got PG this time, and I was so upset worrying over not having a bump again (didn't have one, I weighed so much last time), but I'm pleased to announce that I do, and it's gorgeous and beautiful and I'm so happy to have it. The maternity tops make the bottom of the shirt go out, and you can't even see the apron. 

I hope that helps! Best wishes!


----------



## Pixie2320

[URL=https://img130.imageshack.us/i/belly19weeks.jpg/][IMG]https://img130.imageshack.us/img130/6558/belly19weeks.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
 
my almost 20 week bump :) finally starting to get one, I was a 22 pre-preg :baby:


----------



## ttcmikeandme

great pics ladies, keep posting!!!


----------



## Dollface

Well, here it is... My naked bump. I'm holding my spare tire up, cause it shows more of my bump. All naked and vulnerable... Haha!

https://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/doll_face28/100_5916.jpg


----------



## lolli78

I actually have been trying for a little over 2 years I was told I was to big to get pregnant. I am 5'8 and 260lbs. I did opks and the clearblue fertility monitor and even though I would get a positive opk and on the clearblue nothing was happening. I finally started going to the gym in December/January and I got BFP the beginning of February. I'm not sure what happened but the only thing that I did different was going to the gym. I wasn't losing anything. i was only doing 30 minutes of cardio and 30 minutes of weights. I did come to terms I wasn't going to get pregnant and let go and thats when I started the gym and bam a bfp 2 months later.


----------



## xashleyx

here is my bump at 16 weeks, what do use all think?? please excuse the fattness and nakedness! :blush:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/206399_10150149214200796_504405795_6914119_2588702_n.jpg


----------



## Purple_poppy

Definitely a beautiful bump there xashleyx!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Beautiful xashley!


----------



## ErinRae

Here is 16 weeks to now, 19weeks 4 days!!! :) Have I grown at all!?

16 weeks:
https://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n492/KrisErin21608/baby16weeks.jpg

17 weeks 6 days:
https://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n492/KrisErin21608/baby17w6d-2.jpg

Today-19 weeks 4 days:
https://i1136.photobucket.com/albums/n492/KrisErin21608/19w4d.jpg


----------



## LaraJJ

Gorgeous bumps ladies :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Beautiful Erinrae. I can see the bump moving upward. I'm waiting for mine to get there. I'm 14wks 1dy now. Have a couple of weeks before I see it I figure.


----------



## nkbapbt

Yay a bump pic from you Erin! You look awesome. Yes I stalked your profile to find these pics...


----------



## ErinRae

nkbapbt said:


> Yay a bump pic from you Erin! You look awesome. Yes I stalked your profile to find these pics...

LOL Its all good Nic!!!! Keeps you busy when you're stuck in bed or on the couch!! :) I feel like a WHALE but can't wait to get bigger! LOL :)


----------



## Pixie2320

Any idea when I can expect to lose this dreaded "B" bump?

I'm finally getting a nice little ACTUAL baby bump, but I'm guessing the baby is pushing up organs and I'm getting bloating above the belly button, so I'm left with a B shaped belly where the bottom is slightly rounder than the top :dohh:


----------



## ErinRae

Pixie2320 said:


> Any idea when I can expect to lose this dreaded "B" bump?
> 
> I'm finally getting a nice little ACTUAL baby bump, but I'm guessing the baby is pushing up organs and I'm getting bloating above the belly button, so I'm left with a B shaped belly where the bottom is slightly rounder than the top :dohh:

Thats how mine is too, but with my shirts you can't really see it thankfully!! I Had pretty much a b the whole time with my son except right at the end... but I still had the nice flap of fat hanging under it.... If you don't wear skin tight clothes it'll cover up your flaws!! Good luck to you dear! :) I'm sure its BEAUTIFUL! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just wondering. I loathe that belly flap I have. With having a second trimester loss I feel as though the belly flap is heavy and keep freaking out that it will cause another miscarriage. I think it's mind over matter and had nothing to do with my last miscarriage but I'm wondering...I see those belts in stores that bring up the belly but they're NEVER in plus sizes. Do any of you use those pregnancy belts to help bring up the belly flap a bit? I'd like one but don't know if I can get one in my size that would actually fit right and if it would cause more problems than good by wearing it. Anyone have input on this??


----------



## Baby2ontheway

Hey! I am a big mommy also! Size 24 and weigh 309... I guess I am the exception of having to loose weight to get pregnant. I also have PCOS and a tilted uterus so ladies there is hope trust me! I am on my 3rd pregnancy!


----------



## flyingduster

Heeey ladies, I'm a size 18-20 pre-pregnancy generally, but I'm still early so there's really no bump to speak of yet!!! I will post pics of anything when there's anything to show though. :)


Thank you ALL you wonderful beautiful ladies for sharing your plus size bumps, it's so nice to see how mine might really look!!! :D


----------



## LaraJJ

Mommy's Angel - I have managed to get a larger belly band here in the UK. All it is a apiece of stretchy fabric - if you bought a boob tube (strapless top) in a larger size it would do the same job :)


----------



## Dollface

OMG!! I think I finally have a decent bump pic!! Lol! This shirt accentuates the baby, not the flab!

https://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/doll_face28/100_5924.jpg


----------



## AiAimi

I am so glad I stumbled upon this post... I was a 22/24 pre-preg - Don't even know what I am now ha ha :haha: 

I have to admit that being such a "bonnie lass" myself, I was terrified that I would never get that beautiful D bump that other pregnant ladies get, but I can definitely see mine "rounding" off now. I still have my B shape, but I'm getting there.

I will start getting some bump pictures soon, but in the meantime, thank you so much for posting your pics. You are all very beautiful women with amazing bumps :flower:


----------



## prettymomtobe

lolli78 said:


> I actually have been trying for a little over 2 years I was told I was to big to get pregnant. I am 5'8 and 260lbs. I did opks and the clearblue fertility monitor and even though I would get a positive opk and on the clearblue nothing was happening. I finally started going to the gym in December/January and I got BFP the beginning of February. I'm not sure what happened but the only thing that I did different was going to the gym. I wasn't losing anything. i was only doing 30 minutes of cardio and 30 minutes of weights. I did come to terms I wasn't going to get pregnant and let go and thats when I started the gym and bam a bfp 2 months later.

It makes me so mad when they say we are too fat to get pregnant! I see many of us lovely plus sized girls getting pregnant. Before I conceived I was size 24, weighed 302lbs at 5'6. My boyfriend and I tried to conceive for one month and succeeded! I got pregnant right away. I'm now 14 weeks and I weigh myself everyday. It ranges from 300-304. I think it depends on when I last ate and the time of day.

By the way, I read the post of the doctor actually encouraging you to lose weight. May I honestly say WHAT THE HELL? I'm rather large and my doctor wants me to gain no more than 15lbs. You need a new doctor!


----------



## RJSS85

It is sad when they talk about being too big to get pregnant. I was a size 20/22 this time last year, when my friends announced they would be getting married in Australia. I'd had enough of being the fat friend and since OH had met me at size 12, I was determined I would be a that again. I had never once had a pregnancy scare in the whole time we have been together (since we were 14 & 15) and for the majority of that 9 years, I have been 16+ but the point of this is, I went on BC when I got a bit of weight down, but between sickness and antibiotics over christmas, BAM, bfp end of january so maybe it is true about being too big and struggling to get the BFP x

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tte1895.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttdf089.aspx

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

https://davf.daisypath.com/jQvI.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttebcc4.aspx


Harlow Frances or Lola Frances :pink:
Noah Francis :blue:


----------



## sweetpea01

I personally think it doesn't matter how "big" you are but how healthy you are. I am a size 20 pre pregnancy and I tried for over 8 years to get prego and it wasn't until I started exercising and eating right for a long time before I got my BFP. It has to be consistent exercise and not overeating. I didn't lose that much weight but maybe inches because I was doing pilates. I am "healthier" than some of my skinny friends even though I am considered obese. Of course we all know being overweight isn't the most healthy way to be but I do believe we can be healthier than a lot of thin people out there as well...depending on life style choices. I am so excited to see so many plus size women on here and seeing your beautiful bumps.


----------



## flyingduster

I agree sweetpea01! I'm a big girl, but I have a physically active hard job (lifting 6-10 20lb+ live animals several times EACH, in each day, and holding them manipulating them etc, plus being on my feet al day and working alone...) and I've never eaten terribly (though fastfood is a weakness, I do have loads of fresh veges and fruits every day etc too...) so while I'm big, I'm strong and fairly healthy! My weight doesn't correspond with my size either, so I'm pretty sure that I've got a fair bit of muscle as well as fat. lol!


----------



## heyyady

Just in case any of you end up with a c=section, let me tell you a few things... I had my girls 7 days ago and have been fighting an infection in my incision ever since due to sag. I was big before (20-22 American) and had twins, so I have quite the flap! I can HIGHLY recommend the use of a belly binder, it helps not only hold that flap up, but hold it STILL when you move. And keep every thing DRY! I keep a maxi pad with the absorbent side towards me tucked into the flap up against my incision and change it every time I use the rest room- this also helps you see where it's oozing or bleeding from from, cause it's quite the trick to see it yourself!


----------



## xashleyx

heyyady said:


> Just in case any of you end up with a c=section, let me tell you a few things... I had my girls 7 days ago and have been fighting an infection in my incision ever since due to sag. I was big before (20-22 American) and had twins, so I have quite the flap! I can HIGHLY recommend the use of a belly binder, it helps not only hold that flap up, but hold it STILL when you move. And keep every thing DRY! I keep a maxi pad with the absorbent side towards me tucked into the flap up against my incision and change it every time I use the rest room- this also helps you see where it's oozing or bleeding from from, cause it's quite the trick to see it yourself!

wow where do you get these belly binders? they sound fantastic! i used the pads to with my other two and they were brilliant but the "apron flap" got in the way!


----------



## heyyady

Look it up on google0 there's A MILLION KINDS- THE ONE i HAVE IS A SURGICAL ONE, SO IT BREATHES...


----------



## heyyady

oops= sorry about the caps lock


----------



## LaraJJ

I love this thread!!

I am 14 weeks now, and starting to get a bit of a bump now :)

I already had quite a belly before getting pregnant, and now I am getting a bit worried that I am going to be massive by the end. I am feeling a little uncomfortable now, so worried I'm not going to cope very well as I get bigger.

Any ladies got any words of wisdom?!!! :)


----------



## Risstron

SO I finally borrowed my mom's phone to take pictures of my bump :haha:

Just took these now and I'm 18 weeks and 3 days. Pre-preg I was a size 26. 





The white under my shirt is my belly band. LOVE that thing. It's such a life saver.


----------



## babywanted

Risstron said:


> The white under my shirt is my belly band. LOVE that thing. It's such a life saver.

Where did you find a plus size belly band? I can't find one anywhere?


----------



## babywanted

Oh, lovely bump by the way...sorry i didn't say that first. :blush:


----------



## Risstron

Haha no worries <3 I found mine at a store called Motherhood. I didn't see any plus size bands but asked them and they had them in the back lol. Go figure :p You might be able to order one online if you don't have a store near you, as well. motherhood.com


----------



## flyingduster

I ordered (plus size, the supplier says they go to 26 and higher) belly bands online just the other day, they should be here tomorrow... yay! The company is an NZ company though so not sure if it's of much use for you...!?

https://www.bellybiz.com/


----------



## mezzyc

hey i dont know if i missed someone posing about this but i got my bump band from www.maternitybellyband.co.uk they go up to size 26/28.


----------



## babywanted

Awesome ladies, thanks for the info!! I think it's time for me to get one.


----------



## flyingduster

wooot! mine arrived today! I don't have a bump yet though (only just under 15 weeks! lol) but YAY!! :D


----------



## AiAimi

Hi again girls...

Still waiting for a decent enough bump pic to post, but thought I'd give my penny's worth regarding the belly bands...

I noticed some for sale in "George" in your local Asda... I think there were two for £6. You don't get a choice in colours - The pack includes one white and one black.

My mum also noticed that in her local Lidl, they had a two pack (one plain purple, and the other purple with white butterflies) for £3.99... Think they are only part of the "offers" that they tend to have every now and again.

SO, check your local Asda (in the maternity clothes part) or Lidl first!


----------



## pbuggy2284

About the Belly bands...Anyone know where I can get one in the US?


----------



## Risstron

^ I'm in the US (Colorado) and I got mine from a store called Motherhood. Go to Motherhood.com and order one off their website if you don't have a store around. They have regular One-Size types and Plus Size bands. Fits perfectly, I love it!


----------



## Lynnsey

Hi all! Great thread, so glad it's here! I am 14 weeks tomorrow, and don't notice any bump yet. I am a size 22-24 on the bottom and 26-28 on top.

What are these belly bands you are all talking about? Are they to help lift the "apron" up and out of the way?


----------



## pbuggy2284

Risstron said:


> ^ I'm in the US (Colorado) and I got mine from a store called Motherhood. Go to Motherhood.com and order one off their website if you don't have a store around. They have regular One-Size types and Plus Size bands. Fits perfectly, I love it!

Yeah I looked and they only had 0 in regular. Ill have to look again, maybe I missed something :)


----------



## Dollface

Maybe I'm just dense, but could someone please explain how you wear these if you have the flap of fat? I feel like my "apron" is pulling and it gets uncomfortable at times. I need something to support it, but am confused how to wear the band. The pics I see show it neatly placed under the beautiful 9 month bump of a size 3 supermodel, so it's kinda hard to picture me in one. Please help!!


----------



## flyingduster

I'm not sure how it'll help an apron, as I don't really have one. But I certainly have bulges (am about size 20, so not huge, but certainly not a size 3!) and am only 15 weeks in these pics:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2008-1.jpg

and if I lift my shirt:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2009.jpg

My jeans are baggy (it's all that will fit over my thighs. ugh) so they're too big without a belt, but a belt is digging in. In these pics i'm not using a belt at all, the belly band is holding my jeans up totally fine without any problems! It's NOT tight, I thought it'd be fairly firm to hold everything, but it's not at all, it's really comfy!! :D I imagine if you have an apron you might have to lift the apron up when tucking your shirt in or whatever, but I think the belly band would hold it up in place pretty well once you've lifted it....


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I think your getting the bands confused with the support bands.

Bellybands go over the pants to extend the wear of the jeans or pants without seeing that their buttoned. https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=991950398&MasterCategory_Id=MC30

Support bands on the other hand, bring the belly UP from hanging. https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=922000398&MasterCategory_Id=MC30

The support bands that I've seen are RARELY in plus sizes which makes me a bit irritated. I think I saw where one woman commented that she had hers made by a physical therapist or something here??

I would LOVE a support band if I could find one in my size for the flap issue.


----------



## xashleyx

do use not all get frustrated an angry??? i do because i cant find any maternity clothes in my size (22 on bottom and 24 on top) apart from online and you usually need a credit check to order anything!which i wont get! i cant find bras in my size anywhere! i can find cup sizes but not around sizes! im a 46E!! they always only go up to a 40 or something! and bump band things only go up to a size 20! makes me so depressed to be a bigger mum :(


----------



## xashleyx

Mommy's Angel said:


> I think your getting the bands confused with the support bands.
> 
> Bellybands go over the pants to extend the wear of the jeans or pants without seeing that their buttoned. https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=991950398&MasterCategory_Id=MC30
> 
> Support bands on the other hand, bring the belly UP from hanging. https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=922000398&MasterCategory_Id=MC30
> 
> The support bands that I've seen are RARELY in plus sizes which makes me a bit irritated. I think I saw where one woman commented that she had hers made by a physical therapist or something here??
> 
> *I would LOVE a support band if I could find one in my size for the flap issue*.


me 2!! my "flap" is so annoying and just gets in the way!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

xashleyx said:


> do use not all get frustrated an angry??? i do because i cant find any maternity clothes in my size (22 on bottom and 24 on top) apart from online and you usually need a credit check to order anything!which i wont get! i cant find bras in my size anywhere! i can find cup sizes but not around sizes! im a 46E!! they always only go up to a 40 or something! and bump band things only go up to a size 20! makes me so depressed to be a bigger mum :(

I've found some EXCELLENT bra's and panties at a plus size store. They're EXPENSIVE but I've been buying them paycheck to paycheck and now have some really nice panties that don't unwravel and bras that fit. 

I have this bra nice texture, great fit and wireless

I'm sure our sizes must be different than yours though as most UK sizing is smaller. 

Also I LOVE love love the underwear! I have the cotton but their satan is beautiful too. I just happen to like the cotton better. They are made very WELL. :thumbup: plus size cotton panties that don't unravel and are worth the money

As for maternity pants. I'm annoyed with them. I have yet to find a nice fitting maternity pant with the old cotton block on them aside from a find at the second hand store. The new lines have stocking like material holding up heavy jeans or such that end up falling off this plus size woman. So I found a few pairs of cotton pants at Catherines as well on clearance. I plan to go back for more as well. 

I'm annoyed with the whole plus size industry with exception to Catherines and CJ Banks who both carry TASTEFUL clothes lines for plus size women and have a beautiful set up for storefronts.

My motto if I'm going to pay MORE for my clothes, I BETTER be treated with a little respect instead of thrown in a back corner or separated from the skinny floor OR made to buy online where I'd have to purchase more than one size to see if it fits.

I'm DISGUSTED with the treatment of plus size women who spend MORE yet aren't offered tasteful clothes. Aside from the two stores mentioned, I will not give my money to stores that have no respect for women of plus size and think that throwing them out of the way will be alright because they will buy the clothes anyways. Target irritates me because they set us in the middle of maternity. If there's one thing I'm annoyed with its someone asking me how far along I am when I'm NOT pregnant. Or Dr.'s telling me to lose weight when I actually eat better than him with low carbs, whole grains, natural sugars, etc. I even excercise alot more than most but never lose it because of a sluggish thyroid or the fact that I was on injectable hormones or the insulin I was put on that's safe during pregnancy however any unused insulin in my body will turn straight to fat. I just can't keep up with the fat storage at the moment...but NEVER tell me I'm not healthy because though I'm fat, I live a healthy lifestyle compared to many skinny people, thank you very much!

I honestly think retailers need to revamp their focus on plus size women since there are quite a few of us. Instead of being imbarassed by us, how bout treating us with a bit of respect since we pay more for clothes because more material is needed. I don't appreciate retailers judging me as not caring about my body enough to wear crap and look frumpy because they don't take the time to research their clientel and find the proper fitting clothing for their clients that look nice with their body types.

I'd also like to see more plus size petite pants.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## xashleyx

it is ridiculous the lack of plus size clothing in the world!! it makes me feel ashamed to be bigger! i hate shopping it makes me feel so dperessed as there is only a handful of shops who do my size! and even then your paying over the odds for shapeless crap coloured frumpy clothes! i dont want to be living in jogging bottoms for the rest of my pregnancy :( and yeah i would look on amercan websites but i dont know how the sizes thing works out! xx


----------



## xashleyx

oh an them bras and panties are lovely!!! the bra sizes have just confused me tho ha! no E's thee just D, DD OR DDD lol


----------



## Lincoln Girl

hello ladies

im a uk 20/22 and still got a B bump at 18 weeks but its slowly coming out. I also have that apron and i hate it!! Had it before my 4 year old was born and never lost the weight after having her so im just adding to it now but saying that i havent put on any weight yet!

will post a pic soon x


----------



## lilbeanfolk

ttcmikeandme said:


> I am loving this thread, I am a US sz 20, and just now am noticing a little more roundness and firmness up top (still all pudgy at the bottom lol). This is me today starting week 17!
> https://i52.tinypic.com/n3qmvl.jpg
> I'm glad to have a thread to post my pic on, I didn't on a lot of the other threads because most of the other bump/weight threads were tiny sz 4 women (nothing wrong with it, but I can't relate to it!)

That is a great bump too cute!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Dollface

I am looking into a support band! Thanks! Also, posting so this thread stays visible out there! We have been hidden too long, ladies! Let's keep this thread out there for other "Fat mommies" looking for support! As I have said before, let's "Jump out with our bump out!!"


----------



## Dollface

A quick question: How am I supposed to wear maternity pants and shorts? I know it sounds stupid, but I bought some size 1x, and they are a bit small, but support nice, making my bump look and feel nice. I also bought a 2x, and my "apron" hangs under the tummy panel, making dents in the sides of my bump. They also are not too supportive, but they do come up higher than my navel, which I like. Any advice?


----------



## pbuggy2284

Agreed on keeping this going, but im only in my first trimester..Well for at least another two weeks! Hope you gals don't mind!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Dollface, wear what feels comfortable. I'm having the same issue with plus size maternity cuts. I honestly don't have a clue who keeps making these!! First issue is the pantyhose material band that won't hold up the belly, THEN its the low cut to the lower abdomen. For ME the panel shows to the public because my apron hangs low. :wacko: Is there not any plus size designers out there willing to make some nice maternity clothes for us?! I'm just wearing plus size cotton stretch pants and putting the waist band over my belly. It's not the greatest, but it works for now.

Sorry I'm not much help here!

Pbuggy, I'm sure it doesn't matter which trimester your in, only that your a plus size mommy proud of your little bump! :hugs:


----------



## xashleyx

pbuggy - why would we mind!?? we are all in the same boat! the more the better :) i wish everyone would pay more attention to bigger mums! and not think that we can only fit into tents!!


----------



## eagermom

i was size 10 before i got pregnant.. but just in 2 mnths of pregnancy my clothes did not fit me so i just got over some maternity pants of a size 20 though those are still a bit loose fr me right now with a lil bump at week 17 but then i find the maternity clothes so damn expensive that i thought of buying the new ones of a bigger size thn current so would help out.. 

but now i think will have to get a size 24-26 whilst in my further weeks :(


----------



## ttcmikeandme

any new bump pics ladies, I'm going to take one in a bit and post, I'm doing one every 2 weeks.

I was excited that I found some clothes that will stretch with pregnancy that look cute. DEB (it's a cheaper store in the US that has a plus sized section as big as the regular section) had a buy one get 1 for a dollar sale, and I bought 4 tops for 40 dollars, they all are stretch in the front so should accommodate for the next 20 weeks, I just bought the same or one size larger than my pre preg. size to make sure. I know I'm going to have to get maternity pants eventually (I bought one pair for work already), but I'm glad I don't have to goo crazy with the tops because maternity pants are expensive around here!!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

ttcmikeandme said:


> any new bump pics ladies, I'm going to take one in a bit and post, I'm doing one every 2 weeks.
> 
> I was excited that I found some clothes that will stretch with pregnancy that look cute. DEB (it's a cheaper store in the US that has a plus sized section as big as the regular section) had a buy one get 1 for a dollar sale, and I bought 4 tops for 40 dollars, they all are stretch in the front so should accommodate for the next 20 weeks, I just bought the same or one size larger than my pre preg. size to make sure. I know I'm going to have to get maternity pants eventually (I bought one pair for work already), but I'm glad I don't have to goo crazy with the tops because maternity pants are expensive around here!!

let me find one for you x


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Me at 18 + 2 :flower:
 



Attached Files:







SUNP0004.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 37


----------



## Dollface

We went to Biltmore Estate during spring break with our daughter and her friend. This is my bump at 23+2. I think it's getting bigger! More bumpish!

https://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/doll_face28/100_6050.jpg

https://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae163/doll_face28/100_6189.jpg

Will be taking more pics to share soon. I'm so happy to not be the only "fat mommy" out there!:hugs:


----------



## Rosered52

Thank you SO much for this thread, and for your loving little community. I am 31 years old, type 2 diabetic, size 24-26, and feeling like a reprobate for ttc! We've been ttc for a couple of months now, and as of today I am one week late (which I never have been) and showing lots of symptoms, even though the pee tests are still neg. Going to the doc on Wednesday, and I hope, hope, hope to be joining your ranks! Thanks for all the positive energy, the sharing, and the beautiful pics. Hope to reciprocate. <3


----------



## pbuggy2284

ttcmikeandme said:


> any new bump pics ladies, I'm going to take one in a bit and post, I'm doing one every 2 weeks.
> 
> I was excited that I found some clothes that will stretch with pregnancy that look cute. DEB (it's a cheaper store in the US that has a plus sized section as big as the regular section) had a buy one get 1 for a dollar sale, and I bought 4 tops for 40 dollars, they all are stretch in the front so should accommodate for the next 20 weeks, I just bought the same or one size larger than my pre preg. size to make sure. I know I'm going to have to get maternity pants eventually (I bought one pair for work already), but I'm glad I don't have to goo crazy with the tops because maternity pants are expensive around here!!

I love DEB but not all of them have plus size around here :(


----------



## pbuggy2284

So I have my picture but cant really see anything (Im only 12 weeks so I didnt expect to see anything, even though my husband says Im getting bigger). I just wanted a comparison picture for when I do actually get a big bump :) My bloat is gone, YAY! It seems that the baby is actually making my "top" belly bigger, I guess pushing everything up! :huh:
 



Attached Files:







12weeks.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 21


----------



## samanthaaa

I'm getting really upset, I'm 27 weeks and I've got nothing :( I have a tiny bump bump it's only noticable if I like put my hands on my belly a certain way, otherwise it just looks like flub. :( It's not getting any bigger or higher either which is worrying me a little...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

samanthaaa said:


> I'm getting really upset, I'm 27 weeks and I've got nothing :( I have a tiny bump bump it's only noticable if I like put my hands on my belly a certain way, otherwise it just looks like flub. :( It's not getting any bigger or higher either which is worrying me a little...

I would think it's just the way your carrying. It sounds like your carrying low like me. Sadly it's probably the position the baby is in and the fact that your carrying low. There shouldn't be anything to worry about and I've heard that some women actually start moving upward in the last few weeks.:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

For those of you with more than one child. How long did it take for you to lose baby weight? Or weren't you able to? I've heard that it takes 9 months to put it on and just as long to take it off. 

Just wondering if the breastfeeding really does help us plus size women to gain momentum on a sluggish metabolism. Do you REALLY lose weight from breastfeeding??


----------



## xashleyx

i am on my third child and i have not lost much weight at all, makes it alot harder that i have the "apron" hanging down and that wont shift!!


----------



## PrincessBaker

I am so pleased to have found this thread!! I was a size 20 UK before pg. I carry all my extra weight on my belly anyway and had been mistaken for being pg quite a few times before. Now I proudly wear my tops that before I was too embarressed to wear in case someone asked me!
I had to buy maternity jeans at 8 weeks as the bloat was quite bad. It appears that now my belly is really changing shape. I can only fit into the maternity jeans, and my boobs have grown so much I have very few tops I can wear as well!
I was quite worried I'd just look fat and never have a bump but seeing all your gorgeous pics makes me feel much more positive.  I've also been using belly bands as I found that my over the bump jeans rounded my belly in a more pg than fat way. People do seem surprised when I say how far on I am. I've had the "gosh is there really only one in there?" comment which I'll admit I found a little hurtful. But as long as my bun is ok I don't care!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

xashleyx said:


> i am on my third child and i have not lost much weight at all, makes it alot harder that i have the "apron" hanging down and that wont shift!!

What does a girl have to do to get rid of that darn apron that hangs?! I have that darn thing too and I'm so frustrated at how to get it outa there. Is our only option to have it cut?? Can't we do it the old fashioned way somehow??:shrug:


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I posted my bump around 17 weeks, and here is my 19.5 week preg bump :blush:

https://i51.tinypic.com/dg2qgn.jpg


----------



## Dollface

ttcmikeandme said:


> I posted my bump around 17 weeks, and here is my 19.5 week preg bump :blush:
> 
> https://i51.tinypic.com/dg2qgn.jpg

So lovely! (Also love the Windex...Like you just wiped the mirror down! :haha:) Wish my bump was high and nice like yours!:hugs:


----------



## xashleyx

Mommys angel ~ I know it is soooo annoying and I think our only option would be a tummy tuck, its just loose flabby skin that I don't think will go away however many sit ups you do, 


Ttcmikeandme~ gorgeous bump, I shall post my bump piccie later x


----------



## Jaybear5

May I join? I am plus size( 20) and having my second child. I am 3 stone heavier this time round tho so feeling pretty damn massive right now!
Have just uploaded my newest bump pic to the bump threads but will add it here too. Its still pretty B shaped atm, hoping it will pop out soon tho!
I worry how big I am going to be by the end of it all....:cry:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0031.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## eagermom

Found somethin on WeightLoss though not preferred to use now but is really cheap :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

eagermom said:


> Found somethin on WeightLoss though not preferred to use now but is really cheap :)
> 
> https://janki703.eliteweightlosspackage.com

Hmm...Kinda looks like a liquid diet. I would go off that once I lost the weight and just end up heavier in the end :( Ive tried stuff like that(medifast). It also depends on people body type too, so it might work for some people :) 
Nutrisystem is GREAT! expensive :(


----------



## irish_cob

Hi, can I join in? I'm a size UK 20 which is a US 22 I think. I'm 21 weeks now, and I still haven't got a bump. In fact the top part of the B shape is getting bigger so I just look fatter and fatter but I don't look pregnant. It's like the baby is pushing everything upwards so my belly has to stick out, but the actual bump isn't sticking out :( I'm hoping I just have to be patient a bit longer.

I've found that Next maternity jeans in size 20 fit me, I bought a second hand pair off ebay. Dorothy Perkins were just all the wrong shape. I've bought a secondpair of Next jeans off eBay so I'm hoping it wasn't just a one-off and that the other pair will fit as well.

I'll take a picture later if anyone wants to see me with no bump at 21 weeks!


----------



## pbuggy2284

irish_cob said:


> Hi, can I join in? I'm a size UK 20 which is a US 22 I think. I'm 21 weeks now, and I still haven't got a bump. In fact the top part of the B shape is getting bigger so I just look fatter and fatter but I don't look pregnant. It's like the baby is pushing everything upwards so my belly has to stick out, but the actual bump isn't sticking out :( I'm hoping I just have to be patient a bit longer.
> 
> I've found that Next maternity jeans in size 20 fit me, I bought a second hand pair off ebay. Dorothy Perkins were just all the wrong shape. I've bought a secondpair of Next jeans off eBay so I'm hoping it wasn't just a one-off and that the other pair will fit as well.
> 
> I'll take a picture later if anyone wants to see me with no bump at 21 weeks!

Aww...Im sure you will eventually :) Im only 12 weeks but I have noticed that my upper b is getting bigger but not so much in the lower part. I posted a picture earlier on here. 
Can you feel the baby move a lot?


----------



## irish_cob

Yes I can feel her kicking me a lot of the time. Always low down at the moment, only just above my pubic bone, I know her feet are down there though. Went to bed early last night as I was shattered but will try and get a pic tonight, I just look fatter than ever!


----------



## pbuggy2284

irish_cob said:


> Yes I can feel her kicking me a lot of the time. Always low down at the moment, only just above my pubic bone, I know her feet are down there though. Went to bed early last night as I was shattered but will try and get a pic tonight, I just look fatter than ever!

O no its all baby, im sure you look beautiful! I cant wait to feel the baby. :)


----------



## Jaybear5

I have managed to find a maternty band on ebay in plus sizes...Yay! Can't wait for it to arrive! Are they any good? Never tried one with the last pregnancy but heard alot of positive things about them..


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jaybear5 said:


> I have managed to find a maternty band on ebay in plus sizes...Yay! Can't wait for it to arrive! Are they any good? Never tried one with the last pregnancy but heard alot of positive things about them..

Can you share a link please? Is it the kind that goes over the pants or the actual kind that brings the bump up and holds it?? I need the later and can't find one in plus size here.:winkwink:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Mommy's Angel said:


> For those of you with more than one child. How long did it take for you to lose baby weight? Or weren't you able to? I've heard that it takes 9 months to put it on and just as long to take it off.
> 
> Just wondering if the breastfeeding really does help us plus size women to gain momentum on a sluggish metabolism. Do you REALLY lose weight from breastfeeding??

i never lost it :(


----------



## xashleyx

i can feel her kicking sometimes but not all the time, here is my bump at 19+3 weeks this a bump?? x
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00792-20110504-1113.jpg


----------



## Kittee

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g60/workbucket007/22week.jpg

I'm a 18 US. :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Very pretty bumps ladies. :hug: :flower:

Lincolngirl, good grief! It must be our body types that make it hard to lose weight. It's SO frustrating! :hugs: Well, if I'm going to be plus size, at least I'll be a healthy plus size chick :winkwink: Gotta see the bright side in it.


----------



## Jaybear5

OK so im kinda freaking out cos I stepped on the scales this morning to see ive already gained 14lbs....OMG!!!
I am diabetic and the hospital suggested I go on a high protein diet as that will help lower my sugars, so I def think thats what has made me gain so much cos in general I am not eating much at all cos I can't, baby wont let me lol...
Now I am worried tho that I am going to gain loads...I gained over 2 stone with my son whilst pregnant... x


----------



## Rhiana79

Sneaking over from 1st Trimester :-$

Thank you so much for this thread ladies - I'm a UK 24-26 so this has really helped.

Can I ask though, those of you over a UK 24-26 (US 22-24) did you have any problems with your 12 week dating scan? Could they see everything? Did you have to have an internal scan?


----------



## Rosered52

Jaybear5 said:


> OK so im kinda freaking out cos I stepped on the scales this morning to see ive already gained 14lbs....OMG!!!
> I am diabetic and the hospital suggested I go on a high protein diet as that will help lower my sugars, so I def think thats what has made me gain so much cos in general I am not eating much at all cos I can't, baby wont let me lol...
> Now I am worried tho that I am going to gain loads...I gained over 2 stone with my son whilst pregnant... x

Hurray, another diabetic pregnant person! I was feeling alone.
As to the weight gain, do you take insulin at all? I went to insulin about a year ago, and it brought my bgs under control, but I've gained 50(!) lbs that I couldn't stand to add. Awful! But necessary.


----------



## Dollface

Rosered52 said:


> Jaybear5 said:
> 
> 
> OK so im kinda freaking out cos I stepped on the scales this morning to see ive already gained 14lbs....OMG!!!
> I am diabetic and the hospital suggested I go on a high protein diet as that will help lower my sugars, so I def think thats what has made me gain so much cos in general I am not eating much at all cos I can't, baby wont let me lol...
> Now I am worried tho that I am going to gain loads...I gained over 2 stone with my son whilst pregnant... x
> 
> Hurray, another diabetic pregnant person! I was feeling alone.
> As to the weight gain, do you take insulin at all? I went to insulin about a year ago, and it brought my bgs under control, but I've gained 50(!) lbs that I couldn't stand to add. Awful! But necessary.Click to expand...

Im a diabetic mommy too, but when I went on my insulin my weight went up 10 pounds, and thats it. I'm a lil over 25 weeks today, and to date I have gained 10 pounds. I'm also a fat mommy, so my doctor said my weight gain was perfect, as baby is growing fine. Will I be gaining more because of the insulin?


----------



## Dollface

Rhiana79 said:


> Sneaking over from 1st Trimester :-$
> 
> Thank you so much for this thread ladies - I'm a UK 24-26 so this has really helped.
> 
> Can I ask though, those of you over a UK 24-26 (US 22-24) did you have any problems with your 12 week dating scan? Could they see everything? Did you have to have an internal scan?

I was so upset that I didn't get one at 12 weeks. (Only get one around 20 weeks here). But when I went at 18 + 1, it was perfect. Only issue was she had her little legs crossed over her tummy and they couldn't see where her cord went in, so they scheduled me another one a few weeks later. My gf thinks it was a crock, because they couldn't see what th sex was, and my insurance won't pay for another unless it is medically needed. So the sonographer said she couldn't see it, in order for us to get another shot at finding the gender. But at any rate, because of the thicker middle of me, it may have made it harder to see things.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Rhiana79 said:


> Sneaking over from 1st Trimester :-$
> 
> Thank you so much for this thread ladies - I'm a UK 24-26 so this has really helped.
> 
> Can I ask though, those of you over a UK 24-26 (US 22-24) did you have any problems with your 12 week dating scan? Could they see everything? Did you have to have an internal scan?

Today I just had my scan im a size 22-24 US. It was also my NT scan. We could see everything! The picture isnt as clear so it is kinda harder, but you will be able to see. There was times when she was pushing hard to get a better view.
I can have a picture for you tomorrow even though the baby was in the middle of a kick so its blurry..

OO btw...this was the first scan I didn't have an internal..


----------



## Dollface

Same for me, pbuggy, my sonographer pushed so hard, I was sore! her little arm was cramping too! Lol!! I needed a burlier, more hefty woman to do mine, I guess! Lol!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Rosered52 said:


> Jaybear5 said:
> 
> 
> OK so im kinda freaking out cos I stepped on the scales this morning to see ive already gained 14lbs....OMG!!!
> I am diabetic and the hospital suggested I go on a high protein diet as that will help lower my sugars, so I def think thats what has made me gain so much cos in general I am not eating much at all cos I can't, baby wont let me lol...
> Now I am worried tho that I am going to gain loads...I gained over 2 stone with my son whilst pregnant... x
> 
> Hurray, another diabetic pregnant person! I was feeling alone.
> As to the weight gain, do you take insulin at all? I went to insulin about a year ago, and it brought my bgs under control, but I've gained 50(!) lbs that I couldn't stand to add. Awful! But necessary.Click to expand...

I'm also a type II diabetic on Minimed pump.:thumbup:


----------



## Rosered52

Oh, wow, Mummys Angel! May I ask if you were using a pump prior to pregnancy, or if that's something you added for tighter control? I'm considering one myself, if that's what it takes.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Rosered52 said:


> Oh, wow, Mummys Angel! May I ask if you were using a pump prior to pregnancy, or if that's something you added for tighter control? I'm considering one myself, if that's what it takes.

I was actually put on it in 09' in the middle of my last pregnancy. It took awhile to get some used to but now it's AWESOME!

Though we lost our little guy, I stayed on the pump while ttc because Met doesn't agree with me GI-wise. The only downside to the insulin is that as a type II, any insulin my body doesn't use, the excess is stored as FAT. :dohh::nope::growlmad: 

Between the insulin and the injectables I've gained more weight. I plan to breastfeed and then I'm off the insulin and back on an oral drug so I can bust my butt in trying to lose some of this weight already.:wacko::thumbup:

This pregnancy, my HGA1C levels are AWESOME.:happydance: Now I'm just trying to work through the changes in the second trimester because they're going up slightly higher, but for overall control it's a God-send!:thumbup:

I highly recommend it if your insurance pays for it. I was blessed to have good insurance which covered the 7 thousand dollar pump. It's not the cheapest thing in the world but the control you get with it is excellent!:happydance:


----------



## Rosered52

I'm so happy for you that your levels are so good! Mine are still high, so I really appreciate your input. I'm going to an endocrinologist for a consult soon, and that issue is forefront on my mind. The weight gain does SUCK though.

Metformin wreaked havoc with me as well, I was on it for 8 years, and I had horrid problems every one ofthem. Good riddance!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Yes, I didn't last a month and I was on the lowest dose. I couldn't go ANYWHERE without crying for the toilet and praying we would make it in time. :wacko: Sadly Avandia worked wonders for me until they stopped putting people on it. I also noticed in the end that my ankles were swelling which I believe was a side-effect or precurser to heart issues the drug caused. Now when I go back to oral, I have to figure out which will work the best for me. I'll only be doing it AFTER breastfeeding though so it won't harm the baby.


----------



## Jaybear5

I'm type one so yes been on insulin for over 15 years now :( I gained loads of weight when first diagnosed and struggled ever since! I lost 3 stone last year and got my hba1c down to 5.2 but a family death and problems with my son saw me gain it all back and my hba1c shoot up to 11....now back down to 8.4 so working hard, but it's tough! 4 injections a day too which I hate(normally just 2 pre pregnancy)...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jaybear5 said:


> I'm type one so yes been on insulin for over 15 years now :( I gained loads of weight when first diagnosed and struggled ever since! I lost 3 stone last year and got my hba1c down to 5.2 but a family death and problems with my son saw me gain it all back and my hba1c shoot up to 11....now back down to 8.4 so working hard, but it's tough! 4 injections a day too which I hate(normally just 2 pre pregnancy)...

Goodness, you sound like you'd be a great candidate for an insulin pump instead of injecting 4 times a day.:thumbup:5.2 is really good. I think it's almost normal isn't it? Mine was a 7 I think last time and I'm bout sure it's around 6.0 until maybe last week when my night and fasting starting going up with second trimester.:wacko: 

The pump really makes things easier with both basaling and bolusing. You get all day coverage and bolus between meals. The only thing I get annoyed with is I call it my "tail". Obviousely the pump is on 24/7. You have a line that clicks into the port and then the pump itself is clipped somewhere. I find that I don't like sharing my pump with people so it gets stored in the center of my bra where it hides until the darn thing beeps when I have to check my blood glucose. Try explaining why your boob is beeping to people who haven't a clue your wearing a pump. Some think it's a phone beeper when they see what the pump actually looks like. :rofl:

Good luck with bringing those levels down. Mine was as high as a 9 with my last pregnancy. This time around it's much more controled than it was. I just have to get used to the crazy levels now in second trimester.:wacko:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Mommy's Angel said:


> Very pretty bumps ladies. :hug: :flower:
> 
> Lincolngirl, good grief! It must be our body types that make it hard to lose weight. It's SO frustrating! :hugs: Well, if I'm going to be plus size, at least I'll be a healthy plus size chick :winkwink: Gotta see the bright side in it.

ive never worried too much before but after this baby comes out i am gonna get fitter. I will never be a size 10 but a 14-16 would do me nicely x



Rhiana79 said:


> Sneaking over from 1st Trimester :-$
> 
> Thank you so much for this thread ladies - I'm a UK 24-26 so this has really helped.
> 
> Can I ask though, those of you over a UK 24-26 (US 22-24) did you have any problems with your 12 week dating scan? Could they see everything? Did you have to have an internal scan?


my first scan was at 8 weeks and they couldnt see much so i had to have it internally which didnt hurt at all. After that (12 and 16 weeks scans) i had normal on the belly ones x


----------



## Jaybear5

For the lady who asked me to post the ebay link for plus size belly bands here you go :) I got mine today and I am a size 20 and its big on me....So would say it would fit up to a 24/26...
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380329958521


----------



## Rosered52

Jaybear5 said:


> For the lady who asked me to post the ebay link for plus size belly bands here you go :) I got mine today and I am a size 20 and its big on me....So would say it would fit up to a 24/26...
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380329958521

I found this one, too:

https://www.amazon.com/ITA-MED-Gabr...TF8&coliid=I3PEBJVHGDPNIW&colid=1UDCGGLHSA0W1

It's 2x, anyway, might be good. It looks supportive, anyway!


----------



## Rosered52

Thanks so much for sharing, Mummy's Angel and Jaybear! I'm ttc right now, currently experiencing a ver early mc, I believe. It really reinforces my need to get better control over my health on general, and my bg levels specifically. So glad to see you ladies doing it! It gives me great inspiration. Wonderful wishes to you both throughout your pregnancies. :)


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Love all the bump pictures ladies, keep them coming. I have one more week before I take another picture!


----------



## Jaybear5

15 week bump pic...
 



Attached Files:







P090511_08.22.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## flyingduster

this is me sucking my tummy in as much as possible at 17 weeks 3 days:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2058.jpg


compared to me sucking my tummy in at 13 weeks:
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_1789.jpg


Now of course, if I relax, it alllllllllllll goes out! lol! I figure a sucked-in tummy is going to be more accurate of an *actual* bump, so it's what I'm doing for now.... lol!


----------



## Dollface

Jaybear5 said:


> 15 week bump pic...

Oh I LOOOVE your top!! And great bump pic! :thumbup:


----------



## Ashley8806

Hi ladies! I'm a size 22-24 US before pregnancy. Have any of you ladies had previous c-sections and looking to do a VBAC this time around? My OB is telling me no because of my weight, but my previous c-section was planned for a breech baby, no emergency or anything.... and I'm healthy otherwise... with my daughter I developed high bp later on in the pregnancy but was put on medication for it. Just curious if anyone is in the same boat as me, I'm trying to find a new doctor and think I have one that will let me try at least, so let's hope! :) Glad to find this thread!


----------



## Ashley8806

Also, I don't have a recent bump pic, but this was from around 9 weeks I believe?
 



Attached Files:







0412111335.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jaybear5

Ashley8806 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a size 22-24 US before pregnancy. Have any of you ladies had previous c-sections and looking to do a VBAC this time around? My OB is telling me no because of my weight, but my previous c-section was planned for a breech baby, no emergency or anything.... and I'm healthy otherwise... with my daughter I developed high bp later on in the pregnancy but was put on medication for it. Just curious if anyone is in the same boat as me, I'm trying to find a new doctor and think I have one that will let me try at least, so let's hope! :) Glad to find this thread!


Hiya, I am hoping for a VBAC this time round and so far my MW has said this will be fine but has given the anthestic dr a heads up(warning) about my BMI...why I don't know I was heavy last time and had an epidural without any problems etc! Weight wise that's all that's been said!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

heres a recent bump pic from me. im half cooked today!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







SUNP0007.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Rosered52

*bump*

(pun intended!)

I'm only TTC, but I love this thread and I won't see it die!


----------



## Jaybear5

I had a check up yesterday and mw measured my belly! The nerves set in thinking I was gonna be measuring full term already lol but to my shock and surprise I'm measuring bang on lol....
I'm counting the days down tho till my belly button area pops out, the B shape is slowly fading a bit but still not flattering under tops just yet! Hurry up and round off bumpy!!! X


----------



## pbuggy2284

<3 Love the bump girls!! Im so happy to know that people my size are starting to show at 15 - 20 weeks! Keep the pictures coming :)


----------



## Tish5478

Hi ladies. I'm a UK size 22/24 on the bottom and am really struggling to find places that sell maternity jeans for our size. :shrug:

I want the over the bump ones and preferably in long length (I usually wear a 34" inside leg but will settle for 32" if I can't find anything else!). Any suggestions? 

Thanks all - hope you're all doing ok? xx:hugs:


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi Tish,

I have got my maternity trousers online - Simply Be and Bon Prix. It isn't ideal not being able to try them on, but it is free to send them back so I have ordered two sizes and then sent back the ones that don't fit! If it helps, I normally take a size 26 in jeans and I am the same in maternity. Good luck :)


----------



## Tish5478

Thanks Lara - have already bookmarked Bon Prix but they're out of my size at the mo :cry:

Will keep hunting though. Have used Simply Be before too so maybe just need to look a bit more on their website!

Thank you for the suggestion :hugs: xx


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Hope everyone is doing well :) I think my bump is expanding, I need to take a pic in a few days!


----------



## babywanted

Hello again ladies :flower: I love seeing all your bump photos!

I've got a question for all of you beautiful plus size mommas; what do you braxton hicks contractions feel like? Do you notice that you're entire stomach hardens or is it more of just the uterus on the inside? I think i've been feeling some BH but i'm not sure because i only feel them on the inside, my stomach muscles don't tighten or anything. I was just curious. 

Hope all is well with your pregnancies...can't wait for :baby: to get here!!!


----------



## Jaybear5

babywanted said:


> Hello again ladies :flower: I love seeing all your bump photos!
> 
> I've got a question for all of you beautiful plus size mommas; what do you braxton hicks contractions feel like? Do you notice that you're entire stomach hardens or is it more of just the uterus on the inside? I think i've been feeling some BH but i'm not sure because i only feel them on the inside, my stomach muscles don't tighten or anything. I was just curious.
> 
> Hope all is well with your pregnancies...can't wait for :baby: to get here!!!

If I can rememeber from my last pregnancy, then yeah my tummy just used to go tight and contract for a few seconds at a time, then ease off..


----------



## LaraJJ

Sorry I can't help with Braxton Hicks as this is my first!!

I also have a question for those of you that carry alot on weight on your belly - when you had the 20 week scan could they see the baby ok and get accurate measurements? I'm worried all they are gonna see is cake, lol !!!!


----------



## babywanted

LaraJJ said:


> Sorry I can't help with Braxton Hicks as this is my first!!
> 
> I also have a question for those of you that carry alot on weight on your belly - when you had the 20 week scan could they see the baby ok and get accurate measurements? I'm worried all they are gonna see is cake, lol !!!!

 
Your cake comment made me chuckle! :haha: I carry most of my weight in the middle and it didn't seem to be a problem at the 20 week scan. There were a couple images they couldn't get, but that was because our little guy wouldn't cooperate!! We got those shots 4 weeks later once he was bigger. When is your scan?


----------



## xashleyx

larajj - i had my 20 week scan on monday and i think she managed to find everything she needed to, might have taken her a little longer but she didnt mention any difficulties finding anything 

and with simply be dont they do a credit check for you to become a customr o is that just if you want to order from the catalouge??


----------



## pbuggy2284

So my belly is starting to finally "round out" Yay! and my doctor put my due date November 8th (a week ahaid!) 
I think ive been feeling the "flutters" but not sure because they say since we girls are heavier, it takes longer to feel. It feels like really quick movements back and forth. Am I just being Crazy?


----------



## ttcmikeandme

pbuggy2284 said:


> So my belly is starting to finally "round out" Yay! and my doctor put my due date November 8th (a week ahaid!)
> I think ive been feeling the "flutters" but not sure because they say since we girls are heavier, it takes longer to feel. It feels like really quick movements back and forth. Am I just being Crazy?

I started feeling flutters around that time, it's so exciting!


----------



## LaraJJ

Thanks for the reassurance guys - my scan is the 2nd June so 2 weeks away, can't wait!

As for Simply Be, I don't think they did a credit check - you can set up an online account but I'm sure there is an option to just put it on your card :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

So I just wanted to give a heads up and keep this thread going...
I order some maternity jeans from JCPennys and they were very odd fitting. The first pair were like a lounge pants and didn't even feel like maternity. The second pair of jeans the band wasn&#8217;t stretchy and same with the Capri&#8217;s but the Capri&#8217;s also fit odd on my legs (tight on thighs, loose on knees and tight again on calves. I usually don't have a problem with plus size clothes so this was a shock to me. I guess I&#8217;m sticking to motherhood maternity...


----------



## lashenova

Sorry, but it is rather offensive to say only a certain size is a "REAL PLUS SIZE".

I would never say that certain ladies were too large to be Plus sized, and should be called something else, so why is it ok to throw me under the bus?


----------



## flyingduster

Lashenova, I'm not sure why you sound grumpy, have you been told to not be here or something??? I can't see anything that throws you under the bus at all!?


----------



## pbuggy2284

lashenova said:


> Sorry, but it is rather offensive to say only a certain size is a "REAL PLUS SIZE".
> 
> I would never say that certain ladies were too large to be Plus sized, and should be called something else, so why is it ok to throw me under the bus?

Im sorry but was this about what I just posted about the pants. I cant really see what you're talking about. Im sorry if I offended you.


----------



## Jaybear5

I am currently waiting for my belly to pop but it's just not :( it's so hard now around my belly button area but it's still B shaped...Boooo

Oh and I'm very fed up of most of the high streets only stocking maternity clothes up to an 18.....where can I shop for bigger sizes?! xxx


----------



## geordiemoo

I've just discovered h and m do up to a 22/24. I was quite shocked, am yet to go in and try anything on. And next do up to a 22, I ordered a few things this week and although I didn't like them the 22 fit fine and i'm normally a 22 on top.


----------



## pbuggy2284

geordiemoo said:


> I've just discovered h and m do up to a 22/24. I was quite shocked, am yet to go in and try anything on. And next do up to a 22, I ordered a few things this week and although I didn't like them the 22 fit fine and i'm normally a 22 on top.

OO I use to love H&M but they took out the plus size around here I was so pissed!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Jaybear5 said:


> I am currently waiting for my belly to pop but it's just not :( it's so hard now around my belly button area but it's still B shaped...Boooo
> 
> Oh and I'm very fed up of most of the high streets only stocking maternity clothes up to an 18.....where can I shop for bigger sizes?! xxx

I just ordered from Motherhood maternity and I believe they also sell to the UK but im not sure.


----------



## AiAimi

Hi ladies... 

Just wanted to say that I'm now 23+3wks and I've still got a "B" bump, although I am starting to round off now.

Found out I'm having a little boy. William Joseph :) The hospital are still sticking with 17 Sept for my EDD, but I'm still going along with the original date my midwife give for 9 Sept.

Must admit that I got really depressed when the sonographer said I was expecting a boy... I've always wanted a girl. I cried myself to sleep that night. Anyway, a couple of weeks later, I'm happy and I'm really excited for my little son to come along.

I've been feeling him wiggle for approx 3 weeks now, and last night I felt him kick properly for the first time! He had a really strong kick, and aimed it right at his daddy's back! Ha ha.

How are all you lovely ladies getting on? xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Aww congats on your baby boy hun! :) And glad to hear your bump is taking shape...Yay!

xx


----------



## Rhiana79

Update:
Had my 12 week scan (well 13 week really) and the lady had no problems seeing everything :D


----------



## pbuggy2284

Congrats AiAimi and Rhiana:thumbup:


----------



## millyandfloss

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining in! My name is Kayleigh, I'm 25 and this is my first baby - we are soooo excited! I too am size 24/26 but fell pregnant the 1st month we tried so have been very lucky. I have already had a private scan at 18 weeks (as I couldn't wait!!) & we are having a little boy which we are so happy about :blue: . At 20 week scan this was confirmed :)

I have uploaded a couple of photos of me taken today @ 21+1. I feel huge already so goodness only knows what I'll be like at the end! Nice to hear from all u other lovely ladies - I was beginning to feel like the only plus size mummy around! xxx :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







247735_1564844980884_1828172193_949643_4106859_s[1].jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 169









255397_1564848580974_1828172193_949645_991403_n[1].jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pbuggy2284

millyandfloss said:


> Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining in! My name is Kayleigh, I'm 25 and this is my first baby - we are soooo excited! I too am size 24/26 but fell pregnant the 1st month we tried so have been very lucky. I have already had a private scan at 18 weeks (as I couldn't wait!!) & we are having a little boy which we are so happy about :blue: . At 20 week scan this was confirmed :)
> 
> I have uploaded a couple of photos of me taken today @ 21+1. I feel huge already so goodness only knows what I'll be like at the end! Nice to hear from all u other lovely ladies - I was beginning to feel like the only plus size mummy around! xxx :hugs:

Welcome!:hi:
Very Nice baby bump!


----------



## flyingduster

Welcome!!! I'm going to get a new bump pic tonight or tomorrow, cos I'm officially HALF WAY now! YAAAAY!!! lol. And I felt the first real kicks last night. :D :D


----------



## minties

I was about a size 22-24 in pregnancy and here is...was... my bump!

30 weeks:
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/30weeks.jpg

35 weeks:
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/35weeks.jpg

37 weeks:
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/37weeks.jpg

40 weeks:
https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSCF1448.jpg


----------



## Rhiana79

Lovely bump :)

I just seem to be filling out as opposed to getting a bump :( still early though I guess


----------



## pbuggy2284

Rhiana79 said:


> Lovely bump :)
> 
> I just seem to be filling out as opposed to getting a bump :( still early though I guess

I JUST started to "round out" and kinda look pregnant this week. It will happen soon! :)


----------



## Ashley8806

Well ladies I'm braving a bump pic! I'm a size 22/24 US pre-pregnancy
 



Attached Files:







bump2.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## XxSamBxX

hiya ladies!!! i am a size 20/22 pre pregnancy now i'm a size 22/24 i am trying to diet dont wanna get too big because this bub is loving making me crave crappy food lol!! 

glad to see real women in here!!! so HEYYY!!! :hi:


----------



## flyingduster

SamB, don't diet when you're preggers hun! Your bub needs all the nutrients you're craving for, and there will be plenty of time to diet later. For now, you need to eat all you need to eat! Be reasonably healthy with what you eat of course, but do NOT ever try to actually diet and cut calories or anything when preggers!

So far I've gained NOTHING this pregnancy, and in fact in the first tri I lost a little weight (not eating much due to nausea) and have so far not gained an ounce back again. But bub is still growing and going by the kicking in my belly right now, it's nice and strong! lol!! I've been eating smaller helpings (don't fit as much in anyway) and being healthier in what I eat, but at the same time I'm still having fast food when I feel like it, and chocolate at times too; just not as MUCH or as OFTEN! And it seems that all my food is going straight to bub, and my body is having to burn fat to feed itself! Yay!


But yeah, don't try to actually diet. Just be as healthy as you can, but don't be hard on yourself!


Love the bump Ashley!


----------



## Ashley8806

Thank you flying!


----------



## Rosered52

Just wanted to pop over and say that I love this thread. This was actually the reason I found bnb at all&#8212;I went looking to see if women my size can even have babies, and I found all of you lovelies. Still no bfp for me since a recent chemical pregnancy, but I am confident I will get mine eventually. Hope you don't mind that I head over to see you here when I need a little encouragement. So many beautiful bumps! Good luck to you all.:)


----------



## Rosered52

Oh, and here's anther support belt option I just happened upon:

https://www.plusmaternity.com/Lingerie3.html


----------



## Rhiana79

Rosered52 said:


> Just wanted to pop over and say that I love this thread. This was actually the reason I found bnb at allI went looking to see if women my size can even have babies, and I found all of you lovelies. Still no bfp for me since a recent chemical pregnancy, but I am confident I will get mine eventually. Hope you don't mind that I head over to see you here when I need a little encouragement. So many beautiful bumps! Good luck to you all.:)

Fingers crossed for you hun, it'll be your turn before you know it xxx

I'm sure the other ladies don't need me to speak on their behalf but I'd like to say that you are most welcome to come and read/post as are any other ladies. I love the fact that our stories and experiences are giving other ladies encouragement and hope. 

It wasn't so long ago I was in the same position and needing a little hope.


----------



## jess181989

Hi everyone- I'm size 20 before pregnancy. Hope you don't mind me popping over from first tri to see all your lovely baby bumps. 

P.S I know that XsamX isn't actually dieting more eating 'healthily'. I was advised by my doctor that if I ate healthily I.e. got all the nutrients that I required and cut out all the excess fat, sugars and carbs i was eating then I would lose weight in a way that was healthy to my baby. She basically told me- cut out the crap and if you lose weight as a result, then this will be ok for baby as you aren't cutting out essential nutrients. :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

Ashley8806 said:


> Well ladies I'm braving a bump pic! I'm a size 22/24 US pre-pregnancy

Aww Cute bump pic!


----------



## Ashley8806

Thank you! :)


----------



## flyingduster

jess181989 said:


> P.S I know that XsamX isn't actually dieting more eating 'healthily'. I was advised by my doctor that if I ate healthily I.e. got all the nutrients that I required and cut out all the excess fat, sugars and carbs i was eating then I would lose weight in a way that was healthy to my baby. She basically told me- cut out the crap and if you lose weight as a result, then this will be ok for baby as you aren't cutting out essential nutrients. :)

hehe, yeah I figured that was likely the case, but it pays to clarify just in case someone else sees the post and thinks it IS ok to go on a crash diet when preggers!!! I've basically been doing the same thing; just eating better (and smaller portions more often cos I don't fit in as much) and I KNOW I must be loosing weight, cos I know my bub is growing and strong, but I've not gained any weight on the scale! So all the weight bub (and my uterus and placenta etc) is putting on, I'm dropping off! lol


----------



## XxSamBxX

i have never dieted in my life i just like to say diet because it makes me feel like im doing something good!! :rofl: My doctor has just told me a healthy ammount of calories i can have in a day which is on for bub because of me being big and putting on 1 & half stone already :( i need to just try and lose it very slowly!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Thought I'd update my bump pic, it feels much larger in real life, this is 24 weeks! I measured 26 so:thumbup:nometers yesterday at the doctors office so it's going to be a big boy!

https://i54.tinypic.com/2ztlxc8.jpg


----------



## Ashley8806

ttcmikeandme said:


> Thought I'd update my bump pic, it feels much larger in real life, this is 24 weeks! I measured 26 so:thumbup:nometers yesterday at the doctors office so it's going to be a big boy!
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/2ztlxc8.jpg

Cute bump pic! You don't look like a size 24/26! (or anything around that...) :)


----------



## torch2010

How do I upload a picture? xx


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Ashley8806 said:


> ttcmikeandme said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd update my bump pic, it feels much larger in real life, this is 24 weeks! I measured 26 so:thumbup:nometers yesterday at the doctors office so it's going to be a big boy!
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/2ztlxc8.jpg
> 
> Cute bump pic! You don't look like a size 24/26! (or anything around that...) :)Click to expand...

I'm a size 20/22 depending on brand :)


----------



## xashleyx

hey girls! heres my bump today at 24 weeks, im a size 22/24 (uk)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00950-20110605-1422.jpg


----------



## flyingduster

here I am, 21 weeks 2 days, and I'm normally a size 22
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2215.jpg


----------



## ttcmikeandme

lovely bumps ladies :) :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

torch2010 said:


> How do I upload a picture? xx

Go to advanced and click on the little paper clip on the top of where you write. Its nect to the smile face! :thumbup:


----------



## pbuggy2284

Hey Girls, I know this post has been dead but I was wondering if anyone had porblems with there 20 weeks scan because of our size. I had mine yesterday and they had problems seeing things. They did get the scan done and said its because I was a little early but I think its because of my weight. I got a "it might be a girl but we have to confirm at 30 weeks scan." I kinda feel like crap. I didn't get a good picture (which Im not to worried about) but im just afraid they will miss something because they cant see...Am I being a worry wort?


----------



## Jaybear5

Sorry about that hun. My 20 week one went ok...But scans previous to that the view was restricted due to my weight they said :( 
But I had a private gender scan at 16 weeks and that was perfect xx So yo could maybe go for one of them? x


----------



## pbuggy2284

Yeah Ive been looking into it, but I don't really know about private scans here. :( Its all about referals and health insurance (which I have) and I think they will cover it, but my doctor wont agree to let me get another one unless she cant see it too well to read the results or there is a problem with the baby. I have to call tomorrow for the results. The ultra sound tech also spend ALOT of time on the heart, so im a little worried about that too!


----------



## Jaybear5

They have too hun cos the heart is very important. hey have to be able to see clearly all 4 chambers as well as certain veins...My tech spent a good 5 minutes look at the heart! It was awesome! 
Try not to worry, I know its heartbreaking, I was so embarrased when I read back on my notes they blamed my weight for a poor image, but as long as baby is ok thats all that matters xxx
Hugs


----------



## pbuggy2284

Thanks hun! I feel a little better now! :)


----------



## xashleyx

it took a little longer to do my 20 week scan to, she didnt say it was anything to do with my weight but i know it was! its embaressing :(

also im having another c-section, and i am absaloutly petrified!! cause of my weight it might take longer to put the epidural in and they KILL!!! also im terrified something goes wrong during the op cause of my weight :( sorry to ramble on but didnt know where else to post this, xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Did you get a pic to show us hun? x


----------



## Jaybear5

xashleyx said:


> it took a little longer to do my 20 week scan to, she didnt say it was anything to do with my weight but i know it was! its embaressing :(
> 
> also im having another c-section, and i am absaloutly petrified!! cause of my weight it might take longer to put the epidural in and they KILL!!! also im terrified something goes wrong during the op cause of my weight :( sorry to ramble on but didnt know where else to post this, xx


Ahh hun am sure the section will go just fine. I had no problems with my epidural or the Op itself but I do understand what you mean....I am already 2 stone heavier now than when I had my son, so I am not sure what to expect this time...If it will affect anything, knowing it went well last time gives me hope cos I was still a big girl x


----------



## pbuggy2284

Yeah I was reading about having problems with epidural because of weight also but Im trying not to think about those things...Lol! If I go in there thinking it wont be bad, then maybe it wont be so bad! Haha, lets hope!


----------



## Jaybear5

You will be fine hunny...

Oh before I forget heres my latest bump pic....Wish it would round out and pop!
 



Attached Files:







20wk bump (2).jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xashleyx

thank girls :) it went fine the last time so im hoping it will be the same this time but ame as you i have put on eight since my last, also i found it hard to breath a few times while getting it done and im hoping it was just anxiety and nerves!! also i will have to inject myself for a week after, something to do with your blood clotting or something, :( i dont wanna inject myself, lol its bad enough having to get needles and stuff before!!
away to take a up tp date bump pic, xx


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I just started reading about epidurals, I'm not opposed to having one so I hope if I need it they are able to get it in! I'm gonna upload a 26 week photo today, bump is definently growing!


----------



## xashleyx

here it is 25+4 weeks, excuse the stretch marks, 3 babies worth lol
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG00993-20110616-1423.jpg


----------



## ttcmikeandme

26 weeks, while in Las Vegas this past week (I took my sisters there on vacation as a graduation gift!):happydance::happydance::happydance: It was an amazing trip, except for the no drinking, maternity bathing suit, and vomiting and swelling because of the flights!
https://i55.tinypic.com/2h719v4.jpg


----------



## Jaybear5

Gorgeous bumps..... :) xx


----------



## pbuggy2284

Great bump pics! :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

Jaybear5 said:


> You will be fine hunny...
> 
> Oh before I forget heres my latest bump pic....Wish it would round out and pop!

Looks like a nice round bump to me! I think im going to have this B my whole pregnancy with the top B being bigger..


----------



## dizzyjoo

Great to see a thread with "proper plus size" bumps!

I am pregnant with number 2 and desperately hoping I get a "proper" D shaped bump with this one.

With my son - I was pretty much a B shaped bump all the way through and him being back to back the entire time didn't help! OH says its 'cos I spent too much time on the sofa!!!!! The only time it look D shaped was when I wore over the bump trousers which rounded it out. 

I'm a size 24.

My B shape is very big on the top half - my top half looks perfectly rounded from above, but then dips in where my low tummy is!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Jaybear5

pbuggy2284 said:


> Jaybear5 said:
> 
> 
> You will be fine hunny...
> 
> Oh before I forget heres my latest bump pic....Wish it would round out and pop!
> 
> Looks like a nice round bump to me! I think im going to have this B my whole pregnancy with the top B being bigger..Click to expand...

It's still B shaped it never did round off around my belly button with my son(he was also back to back) so I'm hoping it does this time! X


----------



## xashleyx

the top of my bump is fine, but under my belly button i have the "flap" of skin and it is horrible, i dont make me look pregnant at all, i have to hide it by pullin my trousers right up, cant find any nice maternity trousers with the band in my size x


----------



## Jaybear5

I hate my 'lower belly' as I had a section with my son and was left with a horrible over hang which hangs quite low! So I know I'll never have a beautiful neat little bump :( 
I've just bought some over the bump jeans which I'm hoping will keep it tucked in lol x


----------



## xashleyx

jaybear where did u get your trousers from?? i have the over hand to and its horrible, at least if i could hide it better


----------



## Jaybear5

I just got them from Next, they only go up to a 22 tho and to my shock they are actually big on me so I'd say they fit up to a size 24... I've yet to find any shop on the high street stocking any sizes over an 18....I had to order these online from next as our Next in town only has 18's xx


----------



## xashleyx

yeah i got a top in mothercare the other day and it fits and its a size 20!! when im normally a 24 on top, its maternity range but it made me feel good haha


----------



## Jaybear5

Yay :) maternity clothes are very over rated! Apart from these jeans I've just bought bigger sizes in normal clothes which has worked out ok up to now but things are starting to hang/fit funny now. Boooo x


----------



## xashleyx

yeah normal clothes dont fit so well with a growing bump! i dont normally buy maternity clothes and just live in jogging bottoms but i want a proper pair of mat trousers, but some of the prices r :O just for that extra bit of material!


----------



## pbuggy2284

dizzyjoo said:


> Great to see a thread with "proper plus size" bumps!
> 
> I am pregnant with number 2 and desperately hoping I get a "proper" D shaped bump with this one.
> 
> With my son - I was pretty much a B shaped bump all the way through and him being back to back the entire time didn't help! OH says its 'cos I spent too much time on the sofa!!!!! The only time it look D shaped was when I wore over the bump trousers which rounded it out.
> 
> I'm a size 24.
> 
> My B shape is very big on the top half - my top half looks perfectly rounded from above, but then dips in where my low tummy is!!!!!!
> 
> xxx

Yup...same here and I LOVE over the belly maternity pants! Makes everything so nice looking!


----------



## pbuggy2284

I get mine from motherhood maternity. I think they have a UK site and the sizes go up to 24 US. A little pricy but they just had a sale buy one get one 50% off.


----------



## geordiemoo

https://www.next.co.uk/g5912s5#982130g59
 
I got these in a size 22 (I'm normally a size 22 bottom, 24 top) and they are really comfortable, and possibly a little big if i'm honest. They pull right up over your bump too.


----------



## xashleyx

i shall be investing in a pair! :)


----------



## Lincoln Girl

i agree Next are big sized. Im usually a 20/22 but got some size 20 jeans (over bump) and they are a bit big!


----------



## Jaybear5

Those black trousers look sooooooo comfy I'm going to have to have some! X
Yeah lincolngirl I wish I had ordered a 20 now in my jeans.


----------



## Rhiana79

Anyone been able to find maternity clothes above a size 24 in the UK?


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi Rhiana - I haven't managed to find any mat clothes above a 24 in the shops, but I have bought online from Simply Be and Bon Prix and they have been really nice. I tend to find my pre-preg size fits me fine in maternity size too. I've also bought a couple of things on ebay - so keep having a look on there :)


----------



## Jaybear5

I was gonna say Ebay is prob your best bet hun....High street shops are the worst, I have found most of them don't go past an 18 anyway..Its crazy!!!! x


----------



## pbuggy2284

I cant seem to find a good priced maternity bathing suit anywhere. Well I found one and it was really ugly! Anyone from the US know where I could get one?


----------



## xheartsx

I haven't been in this thread for a while. Hi everyone! I woke up this morning to a really tender and hard belly, and it's just gone out so much! Still don't really look preggers because of my horrible fat though!


----------



## Jaybear5

Xheartsx yay for your belly having a spurt... :) You will get that pregnant look before long I am sure of it...I am almost 21 weeks and still waiting lol xx


----------



## xheartsx

I hope so. I carry nearly all my fat round my belly though which sucks. we'll all get there eventually!


----------



## Jaybear5

xheartsx said:


> I hope so. I carry nearly all my fat round my belly though which sucks. we'll all get there eventually!

Ditto :( xxx


----------



## ttcmikeandme

pbuggy2284 said:


> I cant seem to find a good priced maternity bathing suit anywhere. Well I found one and it was really ugly! Anyone from the US know where I could get one?

I had horrible horrible luck with finding one, I bought a plus sized bottom and a tankini maternity at target. It didn't look that great, but it was the best option and I needed one for vegas!


----------



## pbuggy2284

ttcmikeandme said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> I cant seem to find a good priced maternity bathing suit anywhere. Well I found one and it was really ugly! Anyone from the US know where I could get one?
> 
> I had horrible horrible luck with finding one, I bought a plus sized bottom and a tankini maternity at target. It didn't look that great, but it was the best option and I needed one for vegas!Click to expand...

Good idea...for now, some how, my old bathing suit still fits! :happydance: but you can tell that I was starting to pop out of it


----------



## Jaybear5

Good luck with finding one hun! X


----------



## ttcmikeandme

how is everyone doing this week, any new bump pictures?


----------



## Jaybear5

I need to do one for this week so will update later! Prob no change in it tho! It's still looking like a big fat 'B' lol x


----------



## flyingduster

I took a new bump pic last week, but it looks exactly the same as the one I did 2 weeks earlier! lol. Will try again this week and see how it looks... :)


----------



## Jaybear5

Here is my update...21+3. Taken today x
 



Attached Files:







P6230012.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2









P6230019.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rhiana79

my belly is swelling, I've not out any weight on so it must be baby ;) I'm a B shape atm with the top part slowly increasing. 

DH asked this morning if I was starting to show cos my tummy was a bit bigger.


----------



## Jaybear5

Ive put on a stone and a half..... :( I am probably the size now that I was at full term with my son! Eeek!


----------



## Rhiana79

I've got my next scan on 18th July, by which time I'll be 21 weeks. 

I'm having the same "will they be able to see anything through the fat" trauma.

At least when they did my 13 week scan they could go under the flab, with this one the baby will be higher so more fat to get through :(

Tell me I'm being paranoid


----------



## Jaybear5

You will be fine hun...By 21 weeks baby is a good size. I had issues at my 13 week scan and it was written on my notes cos of my weight the view was restricted. But at my 20 week scan nothing was said and could clearly see everything :)
Look forward to seeing your baby, the 20 week scan is always amazing I think xx


----------



## Tish5478

You'll be fine. I had my 20 week scan this week and I have a lot of blubber on my belly! They could see everything they needed to. They did say it was difficult but they still got it all and actually going to the sides they were able to see everything quite clearly.

One thing though, learn from my mistake. We were running late so the only chance of breakfast for me was toast. Apparently that bloated my tummy out which obscured the views!!!! Didn't know that before and certainly if I need any more scans, I won't eat bread before hand!!!!


----------



## pbuggy2284

I have some new pictures...I think they will work but not sure :) 
12 weeks
https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1d805b3127ccefd25260c626a00000030O01AZsmzRs2asge3nwU/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/
16 weeks
https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1d805b3127ccefd24114683df00000030O01AZsmzRs2asge3nwU/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/
20 weeks
https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a1d805b3127ccefd24ae8fc3d100000030O01AZsmzRs2asge3nwU/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/


----------



## Loubpop

Yeah, at my 12 week scan, I got a perfect picture. Very very clear. However, they still put on my notes the view was restricted because of "adiposity"


----------



## flyingduster

24 weeks & 2 days; bump pics (BTW, I love this top! lol)
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2445.jpg

https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2443.jpg

Hubby felt kicks for the first time this morning! woot! And yesterday morning I actually SAW my tummy jolt with kicks which was awesome! lol. The video of the kicks and latest heartbeat are in my sig link if anyone wants to see... (and yes, the midwifes hand disappears in the fat as she tries to get baby to stay still for the heartbeat... :wacko:)


----------



## Jaybear5

Gorgeous bumps ladies! Love it xx

Flying duster, yay for the kicks! My son and OH are still yet to feel her kick as every time they try she goes quiet! Monkey....lol x

How are everyones backs holding up?! I'm in agony most of the time tho I had a broken tailbone 2 years back and it's never been right since but if I do anything like stand and do the ironing or put the dishes away I'm screwed, And bending down is fun!!! I know it's only going to get worse the heavier I get too :(


----------



## flyingduster

yeah, hubby has been trying to feel kicks for ages now (well, basically since I first felt them at 20 weeks!) and only JUST felt his first ones this morning... It was always a case of bub going quiet when his hand was on me (and invariably kicking JUST after he gives up and takes his hand away!) or it kicked on the other side to where he was feeling, or it only wriggled, but not enough to feel on the outside, or whatever. He's been trying every chance he could for the past MONTH and only just got it! lol.

And yeah, my back is fine so far (the odd twinge, but not much...) but bending down is getting harder and harder.... lol!!! Thankfully one of my dogs picks up things I drop if I ask her to, so that's handy (she's at work with me too, which is even more handy!) but putting shoes & socks on is getting harder too and she can't help me with that! lmao!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

28 Week Bump!
https://i52.tinypic.com/5y2gw.jpg

he is a very active boy at times, I love just watching my belly move with kicks, but can't seem to get more than one at a time on camera. Mike loves feeling him kick too, he has noticed a big change between the first little kicks that we felt around 18 weeks, and 10 weeks later!


----------



## Jaybear5

ttcmikeandme said:


> 28 Week Bump!
> https://i52.tinypic.com/5y2gw.jpg
> 
> he is a very active boy at times, I love just watching my belly move with kicks, but can't seem to get more than one at a time on camera. Mike loves feeling him kick too, he has noticed a big change between the first little kicks that we felt around 18 weeks, and 10 weeks later!

You bump is gorgeous hun! x


----------



## Jaybear5

My 22 week Bumpy...I braved taking a Bare skin pic, I don't mind posting it here cos I know I won't be judged...Feel paranoid about my belly etc anyway but think it's starting to round out round the middle now and is becoming less of a B....
 



Attached Files:







22 (38).jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 7









22 (40).jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xashleyx

jaybear5 your bump is looking good! :) its nice to see another mommy with stretch marks! my belly is like a road map!!


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks Hun! I know I got them pretty bad with my son :( no new ones as of yet! X


----------



## xashleyx

yeah i dont have new ones yet, but the ones i have are still bad, lol 
gonna go take a recent bbump piccie x


----------



## xashleyx

heres my bump at 27+1 , dont think it has changed since 2 weeks ago
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v112/ashley132/IMG01049-20110627-1241.jpg


----------



## ttcmikeandme

lovely bumps!!!


----------



## Jaybear5

Fab bump ashley x


----------



## Rhiana79

I heard the heartbeat today woooo hoooo!! I didn't think I would be able to with my considerable belly lol!!


----------



## xashleyx

Rhiana79 said:


> I heard the heartbeat today woooo hoooo!! I didn't think I would be able to with my considerable belly lol!!


awww yay :happydance: its amazing huh!


----------



## Rhiana79

xashleyx said:


> Rhiana79 said:
> 
> 
> I heard the heartbeat today woooo hoooo!! I didn't think I would be able to with my considerable belly lol!!
> 
> 
> awww yay :happydance: its amazing huh!Click to expand...

It really is :D I just wish hubby could have heard it but he was at work x


----------



## xashleyx

hopefully he can hear it when he gets home, my OH loves just listening to bubs


----------



## Sweedot

I was a 22/24 pre pregnancy and still a size 22/24 now, lol, Im 17 weeks, and I honestly havent noticed the bumpy much yet, but others have assured me im getting a nice litle mound....haha

I'll get my hubbs to post some bumpy pics for you lovelies!!!

p.s

absolutely loving the plus mommies BUMPS!!!


----------



## tp2tasha

I was a sizw 24 pre preg and im 18 weeks now and i dont think im showing much. I eat all the time because im always hungry but have lost 6 lbs. Im a diabetic and there for i stay away from alot of sugary stuff. Im just wondering when will i really start to show? AND THANKS FOR STARTING THIS THREAD> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## pbuggy2284

With my maternity pants I started showing at 17 weeks..lol Without them i just looked flubby. Now I am starting to get a round belly with just my loose regular pants :)


----------



## xashleyx

yeah think i need to go get some maternity pants, they make your bump look better lol


----------



## flyingduster

Rhiana79, if you have a digital camera or phone that records, then take it along next time and record the heartbeat for him to hear later; it's what I do for my hubby who can't make it to the appointments! And I'm enjoying having the wee record of bub's heartbeats!!! :D


And yeah, as for the bump, it really only started POPPING out at closer to 20 weeks, but would still look like flab in the wrong pants... lol! I'm now nearly 25 weeks and omg it's growing fast!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Hey Girls. There was a question earlier about being able to see during 20 weeks scan. I had one done at 18 (though I was 19) and just had one this morning. My doc is still saying im 21 weeks but ultrasound tech says 20. But here is this picture. It isnt the best because it was taken with my cell phone and she was also moving like CRAZY! She hates when my belly is touched. So here it is...
They got everything they needed. There were times when he pushed a little hard tho..
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ttcmikeandme

any updates?


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey ladies how are we all?

I am not doing so well in this heat, it's really getting to me :( Amen for baggy maxi dresses!!! 

Finally bought a doppler the other day, so here is a lil clip of my baby girl's heartbeat :cloud9:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOjCxcONF9U&feature=player_embedded


----------



## flyingduster

Aww, cute Jaybear!

I'm sooooooo glad I'm in the southern hemisphere!! lol. Winter time is wonderful being pregnant; I'm warm when everyone else is freezing! lol. And hibernating when feeling fat and gross is far more acceptable over winter. ;)


----------



## ttcmikeandme

love the heartbeat jaybear! I agree this heat is pretty darn unbearable at times, I went to a Red's (baseball) game the other day and almost passed out after 2 hours in the hot sun! I had to g sit in the bathroom for 10 minutes before I felt well enough to go back out!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

this heat is killing me. I feel like a pig because im sweating so much. :( not good!!


----------



## pbuggy2284

The heat is killing me too. I will be living in my moms pool this summer!


----------



## Lincoln Girl

pbuggy2284 said:


> The heat is killing me too. I will be living in my moms pool this summer!

i wish i had a pool or a relative did!!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Lincoln Girl said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> The heat is killing me too. I will be living in my moms pool this summer!
> 
> i wish i had a pool or a relative did!!Click to expand...

Its really nice but my mom lives 40 min from me. Im out in the country :growlmad: I am thinking about getting a little pool to just sit in :haha:


----------



## ttcmikeandme

pbuggy2284 said:


> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> The heat is killing me too. I will be living in my moms pool this summer!
> 
> i wish i had a pool or a relative did!!Click to expand...
> 
> Its really nice but my mom lives 40 min from me. Im out in the country :growlmad: I am thinking about getting a little pool to just sit in :haha:Click to expand...

I got a pool for my dogs, it's only like 8 feet by 3 feet, I might just refill it and lie in it!


----------



## Dizzy321

Hey ladies, is it ok to join here? I have read through a few pages and I can relate alot to this thread. In my last pregnancy with my DD I was a huge size 28 :blush: but in 2010 I lost almost 8 stones and was just getting into a size 18 before I fell pregnant! I was feeling great. I said I would try to curb my weight gain in this pregnancy but I have gained around 11lbs already! :shock: I am eating a little more and not been doing my usual exercise routine.....I need to start up walking & swimming again! I am wearing a size 22 comfortably now & I am trying to eat healthy, but I know I will get this weight off again once baby is here :thumbup: I have done it before. 
Love all these bump pics ladies! xx


----------



## kcbmama

heya ladies, I was a 22/24 before I got preggers and am now hanging round the 24 size. I kept a load of maternity clothes from last time and have already had to resort to wearing them.
I too have the 'dreaded' B bump but like so many others it seems, the right clothes and it can look like a 'proper' bump, though at just 4 months, not sure I want people to notice yet


----------



## Jaybear5

How are you all doing? I am currently dying in this muggy heat :( It's making me so misserable.....Urrgh!

Will update with a new bump pic on my Vday...Eeek, only a few more days!!!


----------



## Rhiana79

i'm dying in this heat, its making me very grumpy :(


----------



## Dizzy321

invisable post again :haha::haha:


----------



## twigpig

Just read through this whole thread. There's some fantastic photos.

I'm was a size 22 pre-pregnancy. Like others said, it feels like stuff is moving upwards at the minute and not quite as squidgy as usual, lol. Nice to see lots of people with beautiful bumps, so I can look forward to looking pregnant. Thanks for the tips on maternity clothes too. I've bookmarked a few sites for when my current clothes won't fit. Thankfully, I lost a bit of weight pre-pregnancy so I have a little excess room to fill in my clothes first, lol :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

ttcmikeandme said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> The heat is killing me too. I will be living in my moms pool this summer!
> 
> i wish i had a pool or a relative did!!Click to expand...
> 
> Its really nice but my mom lives 40 min from me. Im out in the country :growlmad: I am thinking about getting a little pool to just sit in :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I got a pool for my dogs, it's only like 8 feet by 3 feet, I might just refill it and lie in it!Click to expand...

Yup Thats what Im thinking too :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

Welcome girls! This is a great thread! It has made me feel so much better about being plus size and pregnant! I was so worried that so many people would judge me and tell me im a horrible mom for getting pregnant, but I didn't happen that way. Thank you society for making me feel that way! lol. 
Thanks for the girl that have been posting too. You guys are a great support for me!:flower:


----------



## Rhiana79

I love this thread - thank you girls for sharing experiences xxx


----------



## xashleyx

i love this thread also! i dont feel like people are judging me and can be myself :)


----------



## Ashley8806

I couldn't believe some of the judgement on the normal threads for being plus size :( It made me livid. One even said that being plus size and pregnant is worse than doing drugs while pregnant because we cause our babies more harm.... I just don't understand how some people can be so cruel. I'm glad to have this thread for support also, thank you ladies! :flower:


----------



## xashleyx

Ashley8806 said:


> I couldn't believe some of the judgement on the normal threads for being plus size :( It made me livid. *One even said that being plus size and pregnant is worse than doing drugs while pregnant because we cause our babies more harm*.... I just don't understand how some people can be so cruel. I'm glad to have this thread for support also, thank you ladies! :flower:

wow seriously??? well i know for a fact my baby is happy and healthy inside me and im a size 22/24! how is that worse than drugs?? some people really rattle my cage! grrrrr :haha:


----------



## pbuggy2284

Wow. Yeah thats crazy!


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey ladies how are we all? Have updated my bump piccies in the bump thread :) xx


----------



## pbuggy2284

I have to update mine too I just havent really grown in weeks 21 and 22 :) now im starting to really grow and noticing a pattern with my little one. She seems most active (or I can feel her the most) during the morning :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

so here is my bump picture. I also posted this in plus size bump picture thread..:haha: 
20 weeks is in the black shirt and 23 weeks (today in gray)
 



Attached Files:







20weeks.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 14









23weeks.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jaybear5

You look fab hun!!! X


----------



## xashleyx

lovely bump there hun ;)


----------



## pbuggy2284

Thanks Girls :)


----------



## ttcmikeandme

great bumps ladies, I'm tech in 3rd tri now, but this thread was so nice to me in 2nd tri that I keep coming back to it!


----------



## chloe85

thought I'd join :) I'm a uk 18/20 top and 22 bottom but because I've been off food my bottoms are getting very loose lol I lost a stone and a half when pregnant with my son and then put loads on after he was born I'm like a yo-yo just wondering how much I'll put on this time


----------



## Jaybear5

My latest bumpy pic! xx
 



Attached Files:







P13-07-11_08.24[4].jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Lincoln Girl

my latest pic 28 + 4
 



Attached Files:







SUNP0023.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JustJen

as a size 22/24 (mostly 24) girl, I am really happy to see this thread! You all look great! I'm not really showing yet, but I cant wait to finally look pregnant.


----------



## flyingduster

ooo, i LOVE the bump pics ladies!!

I hit the third tri today, so got a pic!
https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/IMG_2556.jpg
:D


----------



## Ashley8806

Does anyone else feel depressed about their weight? I keep seeing pictures of myself and they make me cry.... I've lost 24 pounds so far this pregnancy because of sickness and lack of appetite, and was actually feeling good about myself... until I saw pictures of myself from yesterday :( If it weren't for this precious baby growing in me, I can see myself starving myself to lose weight. I hate this feeling, i wish I could just be happy with myself...


----------



## vintage67

Ashley, only when I let myself feel that way. I have a husband and son that love me and would love me if I weighed 400 pounds. But yes, even that isn't enough to deal with the world we live in. You just have to fight those feelings. We're not unworthy of love or happiness just because we're overweight.


----------



## pbuggy2284

vintage67 said:


> Ashley, only when I let myself feel that way. I have a husband and son that love me and would love me if I weighed 400 pounds. But yes, even that isn't enough to deal with the world we live in. You just have to fight those feelings. We're not unworthy of love or happiness just because we're overweight.

Agree!! Maybe instead of looking at yourself badly, try looking at the good in life. Like your husband and soon to be baby! 
I feel like that too but I honestly think if I was the ideal weight I would have never found my husband. Yeah I would have had other men but not as great as my husband. :winkwink:
You are very pretty don't let society tell you other wise!


----------



## Rhiana79

Hi ladies,

had my scan yesterday. They had some issues due to my extra padding and baby was not in a good position at all. One would have made things tricky but manageable but both at the same time just made it very difficult. Scanner lady got some details but got to go back next week to get the rest.


----------



## mdspop

Hi girls :)

I'm roughly a uk24 atm. I'm struggling with the fact that my belly is getting bigger. I think once i look pregnant i will be ok but at the moment i just feel flabby.

Is anyone else worried about what to wear during labour? I hate my legs and need to cover them really but i know this is going to be very difficult.

Also what are you uk ladies doing about maternity clothes? At the moment i'm wearing my bigger clothes (i lost 4 stone before my bfp so have a variety of trousers that will be ok for a while) Where can you buy plus size maternity clothes?


----------



## Jaybear5

Hi ladies....I too hate looking at myself in photos and wish I could turn back the clock 2 years when I was a happy size 14....But right now I am just trying to enjoy being pregnant and not worrying about weight gain(last time I checked I had put on over 20lbs), but it was stressing me out so have promised myself not to check the scales again now till baby is born! 

Sorry your scan didnt go to plan Rhiana, hope next weeks one goes better and they are able to get all the checks and measurements done!

Here are my new 25 week bump pics! x
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks (4).jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 22









25 weeks (3).jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 19


----------



## pbuggy2284

Rhiana79 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> had my scan yesterday. They had some issues due to my extra padding and baby was not in a good position at all. One would have made things tricky but manageable but both at the same time just made it very difficult. Scanner lady got some details but got to go back next week to get the rest.

I had the same problem but got another scan a week later and everything was fine :winkwink:


----------



## pbuggy2284

:growlmad:I too am pissed to say the least about maternity clothes. I have ONE place I can go to and that is motherhood maternity online. I bought a pair of jeans 2 months ago and yesterday I looked at the butt of them and they were ripped!!! I spend 50 on them and I am so upset. Its not like im the only plus size girl that wears maternity in the US. BLah!! I tied ebay too but I hate that beacuse if something doesn't fit right, you cant return it. Sorry got the rant. I am just so pissed!:cry:


----------



## pbuggy2284

Jaybear5 said:


> Hi ladies....I too hate looking at myself in photos and wish I could turn back the clock 2 years when I was a happy size 14....But right now I am just trying to enjoy being pregnant and not worrying about weight gain(last time I checked I had put on over 20lbs), but it was stressing me out so have promised myself not to check the scales again now till baby is born!
> 
> Sorry your scan didnt go to plan Rhiana, hope next weeks one goes better and they are able to get all the checks and measurements done!
> 
> Here are my new 25 week bump pics! x

Look Good :thumbup:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls, I wanted to pop in and say this...

Im a plus size gal and since being pregnant I have embraced being a bigger curvy lady and it hasnt bothered me as much (maybe Im using my bump and being pg as a tiny excuse ooops)

But, Ive looked through your pics and youre all beautiful and looking great. My friend is a 22 and shes just had a problem free, healthy pregnancy and gave birth to her little boy Harry last week and hes lovely. She kept active, went to the gym and worked till the end and and was healthy right through and still ate what she wanted and had no problems at her scans. 

Flying duster, I LOVE your top!

JayBear, youre a stunning lady and look 'glowing' :) 

x


----------



## Jaybear5

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## Ashley8806

Thanks ladies - I just wish I could be comfortable with myself! I have always been this way though, been big since I was a kid. Everyone is beautiful on this thread! And my husband loves me the way I am, so I should just appreciate that, but it seems like I'm surrounded my health freaks that run 10 miles a day and are a stick, and I feel judged whenever I'm around them. Once I start to get bigger and rounder, I will feel more comfortable with myself, but it's like 110 degrees here right now and everyone's in shorts and tank tops and I wish I just could wear jeans and a hoody lol.


----------



## Ashley8806

Also wanted to add, Old Navy has wonderful maternity clothes in plus size as well! Their pants seem to run HUGE though, so just a heads up :) At Motherhood I usually get a 3x, so did the same at Old Navy, and they fall off of me :(


----------



## pbuggy2284

Aww...I know how you feel about the health nuts around you. Since gaining 10 pounds ive been very aware of my upper arms and now hate to wear tank tops...blah.. :) I look at oldnavy and at motherhood im inbetween 2x and 3x. I didnt see any good Jeans at Old navy. It seems like they have only a small collection of plus maternity. The regular maternity goes to 2X. How does that seem to fit you?


----------



## Ashley8806

Their 2x is like Motherhood's 3x to me, but everyones body is different so I hate to tell you that and have it not work :) But you can always return them if they don't work


----------



## pbuggy2284

Thats true. :) Im going to stop buy the mall today and get some more clothes(if I can find any) I do look at the reg. plus size clothes for anything that might be OK to wear. I've been wearing long tank tops with tee shirt over them but now even they are getting a bit small.


----------



## Ashley8806

Good luck! I know how you feel. I've been buying some non-maternity clothes too and have found some that are great, but it's also hard. But, it's cheaper than plus size maternity clothes, that's for sure! You'd think those things were made out of gold :haha:


----------



## Jaybear5

Well I know I banned myself from jumping on the scales but the urge got the better of me this morning and to my shock I have gained.....25lbs!!! :cry: I only gained 30lbs with my son at full term!! Holy Crap! :wacko:


----------



## pbuggy2284

Aww...Im sorry hun try not to worry about it. I was watching a show and the women gained 90 pounds and she was 5'3 :(


----------



## Jaybear5

I know...theres nothing I can do about it...Just not looking forward to trying to get it all off again! lol x


----------



## pbuggy2284

Hey Girls! Hows everyone doing?


----------



## Rhiana79

ok thanks hun, how are you?

I feel ok in myself but I'm finding I can't stand or walk for long periods without feeling discomfort or pressure in my pelvis.

Anyone else had this?


----------



## pbuggy2284

Rhiana79 said:


> ok thanks hun, how are you?
> 
> I feel ok in myself but I'm finding I can't stand or walk for long periods without feeling discomfort or pressure in my pelvis.
> 
> Anyone else had this?

Im pretty good. Ive had boughts of throwing up :nope: but I think I figured it out. When I have Milk. Yogert doesn't do it to me but when I have a glass of milk or some ceral...

I get pressure when I get hot and walking, which seems to be all the time this summer! I also get it when I fought with hubby or get really stressed:nope: I think its our body telling us to stop...
I hope you feel better!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

pbuggy2284 said:


> Im pretty good. Ive had boughts of throwing up :nope: but I think I figured it out. When I have Milk. Yogert doesn't do it to me but when I have a glass of milk or some ceral...
> 
> I get pressure when I get hot and walking, which seems to be all the time this summer! I also get it when I fought with hubby or get really stressed:nope: I think its our body telling us to stop...
> I hope you feel better!

I have had the same thing with milk products, I normally love dairy and would have a glass a day, and now it always seems to make me nauseous.


----------



## pbuggy2284

ttcmikeandme said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> Im pretty good. Ive had boughts of throwing up :nope: but I think I figured it out. When I have Milk. Yogert doesn't do it to me but when I have a glass of milk or some ceral...
> 
> I get pressure when I get hot and walking, which seems to be all the time this summer! I also get it when I fought with hubby or get really stressed:nope: I think its our body telling us to stop...
> I hope you feel better!
> 
> I have had the same thing with milk products, I normally love dairy and would have a glass a day, and now it always seems to make me nauseous.Click to expand...

Yeah its strange. Im suppose to be allergic to it. lol. Its a very slight allergy so that could be my problem too. I guess tums will have to do for my Calcium (sp?) intake


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey ladies...How we doing? My last week in 2nd tri Eeek!
Here's a couple of new bump piccies x
 



Attached Files:







P24-07-11_14.26[1].jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7









266251_10150344903131241_538506240_10094144_4093108_o.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pbuggy2284

Jaybear5 said:


> Hey ladies...How we doing? My last week in 2nd tri Eeek!
> Here's a couple of new bump piccies x

Good luck in 3rd tri! I will be there in a few weeks:thumbup:


----------



## Jammiebubs

hi girls its nice to see a thread like this, was just wondering if this is normal, i am a uk size 16/18 prior to being pregnant and have grown out of all my trousers starting to get a nice bump which ppl notice which is nice but i have not put any weight on at all iv lost 3pounds total in the last 15weeks is this normal? should i really be putting on weight? xXx


----------



## flyingduster

Jammiebubs; as long as bub is strong and healthy, then yes it's normal; for you! It's VERY normal to loose weight in the first tri as the morning sickness/nausea tends to cut your eating habits down a lot, and often the weight comes back later on.

So far I'm over 28 weeks and I haven't gained an _ounce_ since my starting weight. I haven't lost any either though! lol.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Lucky you guys...Ive gained 10 pounds :(


----------



## Jammiebubs

Lol, my midwife is hoping for me to put on a minimum of 11pounds, so hopefully it will creap up a bit but im hoping i dont put on to much as i am having to go see a consultant in nov because i have a bmi over 35


----------



## pbuggy2284

Jammiebubs said:


> Lol, my midwife is hoping for me to put on a minimum of 11pounds, so hopefully it will creap up a bit but im hoping i dont put on to much as i am having to go see a consultant in nov because i have a bmi over 35

I do too but they havent mentioned anything about my weight or even going to a nutrishionist. I have my glucose screen test monday so if I fail that im sure they will send me to one :(


----------



## xashleyx

my midwive has not mentioned my weight but my consultant did, but they have never said i need to lose any weight,i think i have put on a stone so far, im hoping i dont put any more on, :(


----------



## geordiemoo

Hi everyone, I haven't posted on here in a while but have been keeping up to date with everyone's progress. Lovely bump piccies, girls. 
Just a couple of q's for you ladies. I was a size 22/24 pre pregnancy, I'm nearly 26 weeks pregnant and still have a quite defined b bump - when did your bumps become d and not b? 
Also DH is a little jealous that I have been hearing baby's heartbeat at midwives appointments as he hasn't been able to come to them. I was thinking of getting a doppler for him to be able to hear it. I don't want to get one that is too pricey cos we are quite far along. Can anyone recommend one, or will it not matter too much about the brand as I am nearly 3rd tri. 

I personally prefer hearing the heartbeat to seeing the scans as with all my padding the pics havent really been all that clear.


----------



## pbuggy2284

geordiemoo said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't posted on here in a while but have been keeping up to date with everyone's progress. Lovely bump piccies, girls.
> Just a couple of q's for you ladies. I was a size 22/24 pre pregnancy, I'm nearly 26 weeks pregnant and still have a quite defined b bump - when did your bumps become d and not b?
> Also DH is a little jealous that I have been hearing baby's heartbeat at midwives appointments as he hasn't been able to come to them. I was thinking of getting a doppler for him to be able to hear it. I don't want to get one that is too pricey cos we are quite far along. Can anyone recommend one, or will it not matter too much about the brand as I am nearly 3rd tri.
> 
> I personally prefer hearing the heartbeat to seeing the scans as with all my padding the pics havent really been all that clear.

Mine just started turning into a D but its a pointy D..lol very odd when I dont have some maternity pants on. As far as hear the heart beat. I just posted that I read somewhere that hubby can hear after 25 weeks if he puts his ear to your tummy. Me neing a bigger girl, I dont think that will happen but Im going to have him try In a week or two. 
I dont have a moniter but some of the girls on here reccomend angelsound. They are really cheap on ebay. IPhone also has an app that lets you listen to the heart beat. Its $5. But again for me I don't think it would work because of extra padding.


----------



## Kasia

Hi girls!! It's been a minute since I've posted here as well. Hope everyone is doing good:) I'm doing fine, in the Keys right now. Came with DH & 2 friends for mini lobster season. Went our on the boat yesterday WOW what a mistake! It was HOT (obviously) & the water really rough, all I did was worry about my baby. I didn't think it would be so bad on the Gulf side, but the fishing boat we rented is tiny. I made them take me back & swore I am NOT getting back on that boat!! So here I am bored today while they're out, & much happier:)
I was doing good on the weight gain side, not gaining anything by 20 weeks. The BAM 5 pounds over night. Then DH & I went on a cruise to Alaska & I gained 10more. Haven't weighed myself since.:shrug:
My bump is starting to look a bit more pregnant instead of looking like I ate too many twinkies, still a B bump though but getting there. If I pull up my pants "Steve Urkel style":haha: it's more defined, & some maternity pants definitely help. Still waiting for that D though.
Finally feeling my baby girl move every day & getting stronger, although DH has not felt her yet. Anterior placenta & too much padding I suppose.
Sorry for the book. Hugs to all you lovely ladies


----------



## pbuggy2284

Hope you have a great rest of you Vacay!


----------



## flyingduster

My hubby didn't feel bub for the first time until about 26 weeks too I think; bad timing, an anterior placenta, and padding all didn't help! But finally he did, and now he's feeling them all the time!!! lol.

As for the heartbeat thing, take your camera or phone along to the midwife appointment and record the heartbeat for hubby; it's what I've been doing every single month so far cos hubby can't make it to the appointments! I've put the movies all up on youtube too so I can share with my mum and stuff as well... I know it's not as neat as real-time, but it's still awesome for him to truely heart the lil train going in there!!!! hehe.


----------



## ttcmikeandme

flyingduster said:


> My hubby didn't feel bub for the first time until about 26 weeks too I think; bad timing, an anterior placenta, and padding all didn't help! But finally he did, and now he's feeling them all the time!!! lol.
> 
> As for the heartbeat thing, take your camera or phone along to the midwife appointment and record the heartbeat for hubby; it's what I've been doing every single month so far cos hubby can't make it to the appointments! I've put the movies all up on youtube too so I can share with my mum and stuff as well... I know it's not as neat as real-time, but it's still awesome for him to truely heart the lil train going in there!!!! hehe.

We recorded it at the last doctors appt as well, not for hubby (he was there) but for my inlaws who live a little bit away and aren't able to see up that often. They love it!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies!

Well I need some help. I'm REALLY depressed! I have a wedding to go to and my baby shower is coming up. One is the end of August, the other is a week later in Sept. I'm having THE HARDEST time finding something nice. Not only am I 5'2 but I'm in a 2x or 3x. The stupid panels they make on maternity clothes are ridiculous! The lycra falls right off me and honestly looks horrifying with my apron. If the dresses aren't ugly they look like flippin moo, moo's! :wacko: :cry:

I need a flattering dress that is short with maybe short sleeves. I also need some 2x capri's with the old cotton panels and maybe some cute shirts to look nice one them.

Motherhood sucks for plus size maternity dresses. I haven't been there in months because the last time I was there I had to go ALL the way to the back only to find crap. I mean, plus size women want to look nice too!

I came in here hoping some of you may know of stores or places to buy second hand online. Ebay hasn't been very fruitful as well as my local craigslist. I'm running out of time and am ready to just crawl into bed and never go out for fear of looking frumpy and like I could care less about what I wear. HELP!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well I need some help. I'm REALLY depressed! I have a wedding to go to and my baby shower is coming up. One is the end of August, the other is a week later in Sept. I'm having THE HARDEST time finding something nice. Not only am I 5'2 but I'm in a 2x or 3x. The stupid panels they make on maternity clothes are ridiculous! The lycra falls right off me and honestly looks horrifying with my apron. If the dresses aren't ugly they look like flippin moo, moo's! :wacko: :cry:
> 
> I need a flattering dress that is short with maybe short sleeves. I also need some 2x capri's with the old cotton panels and maybe some cute shirts to look nice one them.
> 
> Motherhood sucks for plus size maternity dresses. I haven't been there in months because the last time I was there I had to go ALL the way to the back only to find crap. I mean, plus size women want to look nice too!
> 
> I came in here hoping some of you may know of stores or places to buy second hand online. Ebay hasn't been very fruitful as well as my local craigslist. I'm running out of time and am ready to just crawl into bed and never go out for fear of looking frumpy and like I could care less about what I wear. HELP!

Have you tried DEB, they have a good plus size section that I think at most stores does up to 4x (non maternity, but a lot of their dresses are very flattering for maternity), they are pretty inexpensive so are good for the short time we'll be pregnant. There are bunches of them at most malls in the US, but not all of them have plus size sections.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ttcmikeandme said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well I need some help. I'm REALLY depressed! I have a wedding to go to and my baby shower is coming up. One is the end of August, the other is a week later in Sept. I'm having THE HARDEST time finding something nice. Not only am I 5'2 but I'm in a 2x or 3x. The stupid panels they make on maternity clothes are ridiculous! The lycra falls right off me and honestly looks horrifying with my apron. If the dresses aren't ugly they look like flippin moo, moo's! :wacko: :cry:
> 
> I need a flattering dress that is short with maybe short sleeves. I also need some 2x capri's with the old cotton panels and maybe some cute shirts to look nice one them.
> 
> Motherhood sucks for plus size maternity dresses. I haven't been there in months because the last time I was there I had to go ALL the way to the back only to find crap. I mean, plus size women want to look nice too!
> 
> I came in here hoping some of you may know of stores or places to buy second hand online. Ebay hasn't been very fruitful as well as my local craigslist. I'm running out of time and am ready to just crawl into bed and never go out for fear of looking frumpy and like I could care less about what I wear. HELP!
> 
> Have you tried DEB, they have a good plus size section that I think at most stores does up to 4x (non maternity, but a lot of their dresses are very flattering for maternity), they are pretty inexpensive so are good for the short time we'll be pregnant. There are bunches of them at most malls in the US, but not all of them have plus size sections.Click to expand...

Thanks I'll try them.:flower:


----------



## Ashley8806

Also Old navy has plus size Maternity, it's worth a check :)


----------



## vintage67

Woman Within online has some nice empire waist style dresses that are flattering, and you can wear them after the baby as well.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank you ladies! I appreciate your input. I'm going to check them all out and hopefully come up with something. Your help has been a blessing! :hug:


----------



## pbuggy2284

There is a place around here called DOTS. Its a great store and not to pricey. Its not maternity but right now empire waists are in (thanks God) They had so many options!

O and JcPennys has some good maternity but I have to go online to get anything because the stores around here dont carry maternity plus. Pennys fit a little odd on me, but I do like the tops they have.


----------



## lewood88

Dollface said:


> Hello! :hi:
> I saw a thread about plus sized bumps, and although I'm enjoying stalking the lovelies there :blush: I really would like to hear from larger women. Here in the US, I know a size 16 will get you considered plus size. :growlmad: But it really isn't. I'm looking for PLUS SIZE ladies, I'm talking size 24 and up BEFORE their bumps popped out. Anyone? I was a size 24 when I got preg, and am afraid my belly will just hang down the front and not look even remotely like a bump, so any hopeful pics of "fat mommies" are sooo welcome. Thanks for endulging me...:hugs:

hey chick i was a size 18 but now in sizes 20 atm but i have a chunky bottom and legs and find it difficult to find things to wear but i live in leggins atm you kinda cant go wrong wiv them :) i neva buy maternity because i think its a rip off i jus buy plus size clothes and band bumps xx


----------



## Jaybear5

Hey ladies hope you are all well?
My last bump pics of the 2nd tri...And I think its finally starting to look less B shaped...What do you think?

In other news I have my 4D scan tomorrow, so am hoping I get some clear piccies :)
 



Attached Files:







clairemat 029.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5









clairemat 027.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 4









clairemat 037.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## geordiemoo

Gorgeous bump pics, is definitel not looking like a b bump now!


----------



## pbuggy2284

I don't see a B. Looks good! I'd love to see the 3d pictures after you get them :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

Ugh Im so pissed. I just found out that Old Navy is no longer selling plus maternity....That makes two stores that have..now im stuck with motherhood materinty. expensive and kinda look frumpy


----------



## Rhiana79

pbuggy2284 said:


> Ugh Im so pissed. I just found out that Old Navy is no longer selling plus maternity....That makes two stores that have..now im stuck with motherhood materinty. expensive and kinda look frumpy

Sorry to hear that hun, not enough plus size maternity clothes at reasonable prices anywhere :(

We're allowed to have babies too!!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Rhiana79 said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh Im so pissed. I just found out that Old Navy is no longer selling plus maternity....That makes two stores that have..now im stuck with motherhood materinty. expensive and kinda look frumpy
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun, not enough plus size maternity clothes at reasonable prices anywhere :(
> 
> We're allowed to have babies too!!Click to expand...

Thanks...I just needed a little rant. :(


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I'm not having ANY luck at all finding nice plus size maternity. :cry: I'm frustrated with this wedding coming up and my shower. :shrug: I don't like Motherhood as there's limited stock in their store and the dresses are, well...not what I had hoped for. 

As you said, we get pregnant too. In fact, we pay MORE for our stupid clothing because they add more material. Why then do we get stuck at the back of the store or on a totally different floor than the rest?! I'm quite annoyed.


----------



## Rhiana79

pbuggy2284 said:


> Rhiana79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh Im so pissed. I just found out that Old Navy is no longer selling plus maternity....That makes two stores that have..now im stuck with motherhood materinty. expensive and kinda look frumpy
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun, not enough plus size maternity clothes at reasonable prices anywhere :(
> 
> We're allowed to have babies too!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks...I just needed a little rant. :(Click to expand...

:hugs: a little rant helps so rant whenever you want to hun xxx


----------



## pbuggy2284

Mommy's Angel said:


> I'm not having ANY luck at all finding nice plus size maternity. :cry: I'm frustrated with this wedding coming up and my shower. :shrug: I don't like Motherhood as there's limited stock in their store and the dresses are, well...not what I had hoped for.
> 
> As you said, we get pregnant too. In fact, we pay MORE for our stupid clothing because they add more material. Why then do we get stuck at the back of the store or on a totally different floor than the rest?! I'm quite annoyed.

:growlmad:I hear ya...None of the stores here carry them. We can only order online :( 
Im sorry you're having such a hard time finding something. Some of my clothes are not maternity but have the empire waist. Have you tried a dress like that?


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I just bought a dress at target for a wedding this weekend, they go up to 3x for most of them.


----------



## Rhiana79

23 week bumpage
 



Attached Files:







bump 23 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pbuggy2284

Nice bump! :) You look nice and high. Im so low, but I think its becuase I have a long torso..


----------



## Rhiana79

pbuggy2284 said:


> Nice bump! :) You look nice and high. Im so low, but I think its becuase I have a long torso..


Thanks :) - it's strange that its so high because I only feel baby low down, maybe in time s/he will move up


----------



## pbuggy2284

Rhiana79 said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> Nice bump! :) You look nice and high. Im so low, but I think its becuase I have a long torso..
> 
> 
> Thanks :) - it's strange that its so high because I only feel baby low down, maybe in time s/he will move upClick to expand...

Youre welcome :) Yeah I only feel baby down low too. I think I felt her up high once.


----------



## Jaybear5

Ladies is there a 3rd Tri plus size thread?! Am missing you all lol x


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Pbuggy, I'm going to Catherine's to check out their dresses and see if I can find an empire waist. May even check online at their site. It couldn't hurt.:shrug:

ttcmikeandme, I looked in several of our target stores. They have very little maternity to choose from. Having lived in Akron OH, I've noticed I miss much of what Target in Akron had vs. here. For some reason even the plus size was nice. Here it's all shoved together and honestly I'm not sure who does the local buying for the stores here, but they stink! I think they must think that plus size women have no taste and should be shoved in ugly things. It's quite annoying!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Jaybear5 said:


> Ladies is there a 3rd Tri plus size thread?! Am missing you all lol x

I will be there in a week! I dont if I should be happy or sad..lol its going so fast!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Mommy's Angel said:


> Pbuggy, I'm going to Catherine's to check out their dresses and see if I can find an empire waist. May even check online at their site. It couldn't hurt.:shrug:
> 
> ttcmikeandme, I looked in several of our target stores. They have very little maternity to choose from. Having lived in Akron OH, I've noticed I miss much of what Target in Akron had vs. here. For some reason even the plus size was nice. Here it's all shoved together and honestly I'm not sure who does the local buying for the stores here, but they stink! I think they must think that plus size women have no taste and should be shoved in ugly things. It's quite annoying!

Good store. didnt even think to check there! Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

pbuggy2284 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Pbuggy, I'm going to Catherine's to check out their dresses and see if I can find an empire waist. May even check online at their site. It couldn't hurt.:shrug:
> 
> ttcmikeandme, I looked in several of our target stores. They have very little maternity to choose from. Having lived in Akron OH, I've noticed I miss much of what Target in Akron had vs. here. For some reason even the plus size was nice. Here it's all shoved together and honestly I'm not sure who does the local buying for the stores here, but they stink! I think they must think that plus size women have no taste and should be shoved in ugly things. It's quite annoying!
> 
> Good store. didnt even think to check there! Good luck!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, their underwear are AWESOME! While a little pricey, they fit and look SO nice and they last longer than JMS or HANES brand from walmart. I've bought a TON from there and am quite pleased. 

the dresses are somewhat pricey but are nice. If I can find one that will fit nicely it would be worth it.

Has anyone found plus size maternity spanx for us?? as some of you, I'm carrying low and have that darn apron. I'd like to look somewhat pregnant.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## ttcmikeandme

Jaybear5 said:


> Ladies is there a 3rd Tri plus size thread?! Am missing you all lol x

There's a third tri edition of this thread, not so active though...maybe we could change that!


----------



## honeymama

I had just gotten down to a size 20 when I got pregnant. I'm almost 24 weeks pregnant and everyone says my bump is small...but I can't fit into anything expect long flowy dresses. Finding maternity clothes is almost impossible. :/


----------



## Rhiana79

V day!!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Mommy's Angel said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Pbuggy, I'm going to Catherine's to check out their dresses and see if I can find an empire waist. May even check online at their site. It couldn't hurt.:shrug:
> 
> ttcmikeandme, I looked in several of our target stores. They have very little maternity to choose from. Having lived in Akron OH, I've noticed I miss much of what Target in Akron had vs. here. For some reason even the plus size was nice. Here it's all shoved together and honestly I'm not sure who does the local buying for the stores here, but they stink! I think they must think that plus size women have no taste and should be shoved in ugly things. It's quite annoying!
> 
> Good store. didnt even think to check there! Good luck!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness, their underwear are AWESOME! While a little pricey, they fit and look SO nice and they last longer than JMS or HANES brand from walmart. I've bought a TON from there and am quite pleased.
> 
> the dresses are somewhat pricey but are nice. If I can find one that will fit nicely it would be worth it.
> 
> Has anyone found plus size maternity spanx for us?? as some of you, I'm carrying low and have that darn apron. I'd like to look somewhat pregnant.:winkwink::thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow Nice! :) Lane Bryant has spanx
https://www.lanebryant.com/mama-spanx-reg-maternity-footless-pantyhose/p26081/index.pro


----------



## pbuggy2284

honeymama said:


> I had just gotten down to a size 20 when I got pregnant. I'm almost 24 weeks pregnant and everyone says my bump is small...but I can't fit into anything expect long flowy dresses. Finding maternity clothes is almost impossible. :/

I hear ya. I am only able to get them from ebay and motherhood maternity. well JcPennys too. Old Navy is getting rid of Plus maternity but being a size 20 I think Old Navy goes to xxl in maternity (size 20) so you might be in luck!


----------



## honeymama

pbuggy2284 said:


> honeymama said:
> 
> 
> I had just gotten down to a size 20 when I got pregnant. I'm almost 24 weeks pregnant and everyone says my bump is small...but I can't fit into anything expect long flowy dresses. Finding maternity clothes is almost impossible. :/
> 
> I hear ya. I am only able to get them from ebay and motherhood maternity. well JcPennys too. Old Navy is getting rid of Plus maternity but being a size 20 I think Old Navy goes to xxl in maternity (size 20) so you might be in luck!Click to expand...

I have a few Old Navy pieces, but I'm growing out of them too, lol. I just decided to buy like 10 long dresses from Ross, they are only like 12.99 a piece...and they are sooo comfy! Walmart and Kmart also got rid of their maternity lines. I guess they figure we will all just buy bigger clothes, lol. Ooh well! But thank you anyways for the advice on Old Navy! :)


----------



## mdspop

I just posted my bump pic in the bumps thread, but thought i'd share here too :) I really hope i get a proper D shape soon and not a B :(
 



Attached Files:







DSC03521.JPG
File size: 238.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mdspop

Hello :) How's everyone doing?

Just wondering if anyone has felt any kicking on the outside yet? I really want my OH to feel movement/kicking but i'm worried he'll never feel as i have too much 'padding' :haha:
Any plus sized girls have experience with this yet?


----------



## xashleyx

im 36 weeks now so a bit further on that you, but my OH felt LO kick when i was about 26ish weeks, and i have that extra padding to, now he dont need to feel he can see her moving, so dont panic, he will feel bubs :) xx


----------



## phoebe

Hi girls :hugs:
Hope everyone is well. I am ever so sorry for not getting on here as much as i would've liked. But the last few weeks of my pregnancy i was plagued with aches and pains. Anyways i would love to announce albeit a tad late, but better late than never:haha: the safe arrival of my daughter Florence Joyce, on 23/06/11 at 5.06pm Her weight was 9lb 12oz and was born by emergency caesarian due to the induction failing. I was 38w 5d by the time she arrived. Again apologies for the lateness, but since her arrival it has been pretty full on. So i thought i would jump on here as she is asleep atm. Hope the rest of ur pregnancy go well and i shall look forward to the arrival of ur :baby:
Loads of love Phoebe xxxxxx
:hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies.

I FINALLY found two dresses at Catherines. THIS is what I wore to the wedding on Friday. Then I have a white lace dress that isn't on the site so must be an in-store item only. I have a cute pastel floral scarf that I'll put around my waist and a wrap to go over my shoulders. Hopefully it will look nice. I'll take a pic and share it once we have the shower.

A few things I'd like to ask. 1. Amelia is hanging low. I hardly look pregnant. I have the bump up by the belly button and she seems to be breech at 34wks but it honestly feels like the cerclage stitch is holding her as she feels low and I feel like I have to hold my legs together at the moment. Is it normal to hang low because of the apron ladies?!

2. my lower pelvic area where the fluff is (or so the medical staff keep calling it) hurts like a son of a gun! The nurse tells me it's filled with water. I, on the other hand don't think that's what it is at all. Since my pelvic floor muscles SUCK! I think it's stretch marks in the pelvis that are stretching MORE and it feels kind of like it's ripping. Nobody see's anything. Have any of you had this?

3. I feel HUGE. Now this could be normal pregnancy but I don't feel beautiful. I feel because I'm hanging low very ugly and fat. I'm just not feeling myself and SO uncomfortable. :wacko: Just wondering if anyone is feeling the same?


For the girl who asks when you feel kicks outside. My husband felt Amelia kick at 28wks. It's been hit or miss because she sometimes stops when he puts his hands on my belly, but he's felt her and has seen my belly move like crazy so he's enjoyed it quite a bit. She's such a beautiful life within me. Even if I look and feel like crap, I know there's something wonderfully and perfectly made by God within me. She's beautiful!


----------



## Rhiana79

Congratulations hun, enjoy your babymoon xxx


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi Mommy's Angel - dress looks fab, glad you found something :0)

I am hanging quite low too - I feel like the apron does drag the bump down quite a bit, but I also have a little podge at the top that is sticking out which rounds it out - lol! I feel huge and uncomfortable, but don't think I really am that big compared to others, so guess I can't complain too much.

Phoebe - Congrats on the birth of little Florence, she is just gorgeous! Hope you are both doing well. Can I ask how you found recovery from a C-section as a larger lady - did your scar heal ok?


----------



## ninemonths

myfriend has just got some size 28 jeans and trousers from mojo maternity online, ive seen them and they are greatu shud have a look xx


----------



## JadeEmChar

I'm a size 24-26 Pre pregnancy and haven't taken a bump shot yet because i just feel really fat :(


----------



## Angharad87

I won't be taking a bump shot until I have a bub-bump as opposed to a chub-bump


----------



## butterflydebs

Hoping to post a pic soon if my tummy turns to bump !


----------



## jules7521

I was a 24/26 pre pregnancy :) Now well lol I've learned to befriend my baggy pj pants and baggy t-shirts because nothing fits anymore. My boobs grew overnight it seems and I went from a 42dd to who knows what but they are enormous.. between them and the belly i've come to the conclusion I will not be so fashionable this time lol


----------



## NatashaZ

I was a size 20 pre-pregnancy after losing a bit of weight (22-24 prior to that) and already had a B belly and some hanging from the weight loss. I'm really enjoying getting bigger because it's filling it out... sounds odd right? Also, when I began to really grow around 18 weeks or so, the top of my abdomen became very hard and still is. It seems to be evening out much faster now and I imagine I won't have the B before it's all over. My belly button is beginning to herniate also. 
Sorry, no pics :( this thread reminds me I need to take a few. All you ladies look wonderful by the way! Pregnancy is beautiful :D


----------



## NatashaZ

Also, I know this might not be helpful for those over a size 24, but if you are 20-22 or 24 and small chested (as fat as I get my boobies stay a B (now C) cup), there is a control top from the Gap that is much more comfortable than any plus size or maternity spanx tops, it's long and really helps smooth out my B. Combined with maternity full panel pants, I feel supported and round, not hanging. You can see it here. It's very stretchy but I imagine if you have a D+ cup size it might hurt the boobies.

https://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=7275&vid=1&pid=761563


----------



## under25ttc

Is there any ladies out there currently pregnant sizes 24 and larger (US) that would like to pick this thread back up with me?

I'm currently almost 13 weeks prego with #1. Pre-preg size of 22/24. Looking for some plus size women I can enjoy My journey with.


----------



## Purplehippo

I'm 24-26 uk size, really glad to see this post as I was worrying about getting a bump and clothes to fit, I still just look fat at mo:cry:


----------



## Tami

Not to mention plus size maternity clothes are so expensive!


----------



## under25ttc

Plus size maternity clothes are rather expensive for sure. 

Purple- I'm like you, just worried I won't look pregnant. Just fat. :(

Question for u ladies, what kind of underwear are u wearing. I just am starting to realize My underwear are getting right and I'm needing to find something new. 
Should I buy plus size maternity underwear? Or just buy up a size in my current brand?


----------



## Tami

I got the next size up in marks and spencer online and got them delivered to store for free, picked them up and I love them. Theyre the comfiest underwear I've ever had, not exactly sexy, but my bum loves them, lol. A good price at £7 for 5 pairs too!

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Pac...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=321381407&pf_rd_s=center-3

There's also these

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Pac...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=321381407&pf_rd_s=center-3

£5 for 5, so for that price they're worth a try at least, lol. xxx



EDIT - I just noticed youre not in the UK! Sorry hun.


----------



## Purplehippo

Thanks for that also, didnt realise they did larger sizes I bought some from evans washed them once and they literally fell apart :growlmad:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Im a UK 22 (sometimes a 20) - where are you plus size UK ladies buying maternity wear?? xx


----------



## blessfull

Hey ladies just found this post I am size 24/26 was that size pregnant with my son to, wanting to start losing weight slowly gp/midwife said it was fine today, was wanting to know if any of you's are losing weight if so what are you doing?


----------



## maggie111

I accidentally logged into second-trimester, rather than 3rd but saw this thread.

Best maternity wear has really surprised me - the tops at next (up to size 22) are fab!! :thumbup: (The trousers were too tight for me)

I've not gained weight anywhere other than my bump so I can wear normal non-maternity leggings which are great (I actually bought some maternity leggings that were horrible.)

I've gone up a size in pants for comfort - Asda size 24-26 full briefs are great value.

Simply Be maternity trousers are great too.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Uk size 20 altho i am 6ft 2

my bump-this was taken at 37 weeks

https://img844.imageshack.us/img844/7085/004iup.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


i llok small in the pic but bump measuring 47 weeks :shock:


----------



## under25ttc

Looks like I'm the odd one out lol. Not being from the UK. But that's ok I hearing from you ladies. 

Being in the US I buy my maternity clothes from Motherhood. Its great! I was a pre preg size of 22/24 and motherhood Carries a line of plus size, so I'm only a size 1x (they go all the way up to 3x).
Now to just figure out my underwear situation. Think I'll buy up a size today at the store and try that. 

Maggie- I'm so sorry for you loss. I have no words, just deepest sympathy! Will be looking forward to seeing your baby come April!

Baby hope- beautiful bump!


----------



## LeahJ7712

Size 20-22 pre pregnancy I'm 25 weeks and still no noticeable bump . I just look the sane plus size I was before....blah


----------



## Chimpette

Can I join you lovely ladies.

I'm a size UK 20/22, and i'm really struggling with maternity clothes, next trousers are too tight on my legs, so I have ordered some things from Bon Prix, just waiting for them to arrive now.

So glad I found this thread....


----------

